# TTC #1 :) cycle buddie



## hellokitty121

Hello everyone 

I am TTC my first and this is my first time, I am due to Ovulate Aug 12 
Just wondering if anyone is due around the same time to be cycle buddies 

:)


----------



## Mrs A

Oooo i ov 8th August :):happydance:


----------



## Aster

Hi there! I am a first timer too and think i may be ovulating on the 14th? Can I join you guys!?

Aster xx


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## Aster

Sounds good, I am just starting out and can't bear the thought of temps etc just going to try the natural ways first! :winkwink: Lots and often!
Have had a nose at your journal, hope you don't mind.... and got everything crossed for you! 
lol Aster xx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hi girls,

Can I join yr wee cycle buddies group?

We are also trying for our first and this is my first official month TTC. After using a few OPKs the last few days I got my first ever positive result last nite (CD 15) :happydance: so I am thinking I will be ovulating today, Im excited!. Of course we did some BD as soon as I found out (my husband was a bit under the weather, but since ovulation happens in such a short period of time, he had no other choice!:haha:).. Bless, he has been tortured with this "TTC" business lol.

How are you getting on with yr tests? I used Clearblue digital test and worked pretty good..

Anyway ladies, let's keep each other posted, keep up with your "homework" and hopefully we will have a BFP really soon!

x


----------



## Aster

This is my first month pill free so could be a while for me!! :cry:

Heres hoping though... don't have the first clue about the OPK's so could anyone give me a shove in the right direction?? Brands etc (preferably british?) Bit scared that if I start testing things i will become a bit obessed with testing!!!:wacko:

:dust:

For us all!!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hi Aster,

I know what u mean, I started using the OPKs last week and I am enjoying using them so much that I am thinking about buying lots more! lol

As I mentioned, I used the Clearblue Digital test (bought in Boots), and I found it very good, it has a wee happy face that shows you that you are at yr most fertile, while if you are not, it only shows a circle. You get the results a couple of minutes after you have done the test. It is not as fancy as a fertility monitor, but the thing is I can't justify the price you have to pay for a monitor, and the digital test does just the trick.. I think I paid about £23 for the test plus 7 sticks that you attach to the test (it all comes in the box). After that you only buy the sticks.

I also used a couple of Clearblue stick tests last week, but I definitely prefer the digital one as I find it easier to read.

I hope u find this useful.. x


----------



## XKLFX

hey all!! im new to the forum and been trying for 6 months,came off femodette in march,no regular cycle but just got AF after....43 DAYS!:wacko: longest cycle ever! history so far has been 28,28,28,20,36,43
would love to join you guys :hugs:

p.s can you tell me how i get those ticker things along the bottom of my post? i love them xx:hugs:


----------



## Aster

Thanks Bumble-bee that really helpful, I don't know anything about this but think I may have to have a go with one of those!!! 
I say that I don't want to get bogged down with constant testing but also want to know!!! :dohh:

Will look out one of those kits, how much are the replacement sticks? 

I started taking my pregnacare yesterday and really hope it isn't too long.... and really impatient!! Looked on their website and by their predictor it says to start testing on the 15th... so better get shopping!!:happydance:

Thanks for all your help, :kiss:

Welcome XKLFX, Nice to see you here. 

Aster xx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hi again,

Welcome to the thread XKLFX! I can't believe it, 43 days! That is mental! Hopefully you will be back to normal in no time.., I have my fingers crossed for you :happydance:

Hey Aster, that is no problem, u r very welcome! I haven't had the chance to check the price of the sticks, I will come back to you on that..:winkwink:

Another OPK today after work and another smiley face! yipee! I showed it to my husband and he just looked at me like if I had two heads.. It was so funny! Luckily (for me) he is feeling a lot better today, happy days! :sex:

JasmineT-P, Mrs A and hellokitty121, what tests have you been using? 

xx


----------



## Aster

Thanks bumble bee, lets hope you wont need them as on their website I think they only do the 7 day tests with the digital stick. Looks like you have to buy a new one for each 7 day period!! :shrug: 
I have bought some of the cheaper ones that are just the sticks with the lines so will have to wait to get those delivered! Hope you had fun :sex: , I made hubby do it before work this morning just incase!!! Think I am going to just get going with it until my kit comes... what a hardship!!! :smug:

Had a banging headache all day and been so thirsty for about a week (more than normal for me who is a thirsty person) so going to see doc on friday, I have quite sensitive kidneys (bit of a boring story but have both duplex kidneys) so need to be a bit careful with blood pressure when I do get pg, so thought I would have an MOT while I am there! 

Hows you all girlies? 
Ast xxx


----------



## XKLFX

:hugs:hey girls!
Aster im ok thank you,hows u?
can i get a general thought on Ovulation testing?
i dont want to do the testing feel a bit too clinical, but on other hand like some of you, i want to know! also being that my cycles have been slacking in the regularity a could end up needing to test consistently which i feel may be a little pricey :nope:
i guess to test or not to test? that is the question!!:dust: to us all

working on a 28 day cycle (thats what ive had most of) i should be OV around 22nd i think,coincides with my holiday to tenerife,sun sea and lots of :sex: hehehe

PLEASE can someone help me create one of those banners to go under my post please? :kiss:


----------



## XKLFX

Bumble-bee said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Welcome to the thread XKLFX! I can't believe it, 43 days! That is mental! Hopefully you will be back to normal in no time.., I have my fingers crossed for you :happydance:
> 
> Hey Aster, that is no problem, u r very welcome! I haven't had the chance to check the price of the sticks, I will come back to you on that..:winkwink:
> 
> Another OPK today after work and another smiley face! yipee! I showed it to my husband and he just looked at me like if I had two heads.. It was so funny! Luckily (for me) he is feeling a lot better today, happy days! :sex:
> 
> JasmineT-P, Mrs A and hellokitty121, what tests have you been using?
> 
> xx

i know crazzyyy :wacko: thanks bumblebee i hope they settle down soon too!:D


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

Hey i ovulated on the 12th toooo!!! 

Bring on the BFP's for us!!! 

xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Do you mind if I join you? I'm due to ovulate any day now. I'm using some cheapie Tesco opks but so far all I've had are negatives but I'm not stressing about that. I have 1 cb digital opk left, which this may sound daft but I'm waiting for a positive on my cheapies to use - I do like seeing that great smiley face for sure. I'm temping for my first month and I've got to say it's helped me stay very relaxed about it all (so far but there's still time :haha:). 

So some of you are using opks. Are you checking other signs ie cm/cp? I don't check cp - mainly 'cos I have long nails and worry about injuring myself :blush:.


----------



## Aster

> PLEASE can someone help me create one of those banners to go under my post please?

Don't know how to, sorry hon!! I just copy and pasted the banner from the other group I am in!

Welcome Bubs and Brit across sea, I have sent off for some of the cheaper ones so hoping they arrive today! Think I am the same and may check with the expensive one as you don't seem to be able to buy replacement sticks. 

My headache seems to be clearing today :happydance: (thank god!! I think it was just cutting out everything! Caffeine, alcohol, etc!) hows everyone else getting on?

Ast xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

XKLFX said:


> PLEASE can someone help me create one of those banners to go under my post please? :kiss:

Text can be added to your signature in your CP area. If you find particular text or piccies off internet they give a url code that's to be added. The team name I have came from https://www.familylobby.com/ and my ticker came from https://lilypie.com/


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girlies,

Well, after my second positive OPK on the 11th we ended doing some BD (lol), it looked like it wasn't gonna happen, as my hubby was half dead after work, but he had some sympathy for me (he should, I cooked him a lovely dinner ha ha ha).

Aster, how are u feeling today? I read yr post about those CB digital tests, I had no clue you can't get those replacement sticks! That is a complete stroke! :growlmad: Will you let me know how you get on with those cheap tests? Will u be testing today? Where did u buy them?

I didn't do another OPK last nite, I don't want to get too obsessed, and I am satisfied with the "hard work" my husband and I have put the last couple of days, so let's see in 2 weeks if it was productive or not..

Welcome Bubs and Brit across sea!! I hope you have fun in this thread..

Brit across sea, I haven't done any other type of tests apart from the OPKs, like u I have longish nails (overlays) and wouldn't want to make a mess down there lol..

KLF, when are you going on yr holidays? I am away tomorrow :happydance:, I am going home with my husband to my parents apartment, I am sooo looking forward to it.. This british weather is melting my head, I need a break!

I was thinking, should we do a list with our names and the date when our AF is meant to arrive? That way we can keep track how everyone is getting on.. What do you girls think? If it arrives we can let each other know and update the list with the next date.. (I don't know if I explained myself..:blush:)

x


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hehe, I know what you mean about the half dead DH - I have one of those too. That's why I've taken to near enough jumping on my DH around this time to make sure I stand a chance at catching that egg! 

I am jealous about the positive OPK though but this morning I got a fab sign of O - I had the most tiniest bit of spotting in my cm. As you can imagine I was well excited about that! :happydance: I've only had that once before that I know of. 

My AF ranges from about 27-31 days but hopefully once I know when I've ovulated I'll be able to let you know about when I'll be due. Are you guys gonna add a ticker? I find tickers a great way to keep track where people are in their cycle - I am nosey that way.


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello!

Brit across sea, That is great news! Lots of :dust: for you! Our husbands are going be soo fed up with our behaviour! My DH said to me last nite before we went to bed, tonight I am going to sleep, I don't care if that test shows any smiley faces or not.. I couldn't stop laughing! 

I will start the list today and if any of you of girls are interested in joining it, let me know:

AF DUE DATE:

Bumble-bee: 24th August
Jasmine T-P: 25th August
Brit across sea: TBC

As I mentioned, I am going on holidays tomorrow and won't have any access to the Internet, could any of you ladies update the list until I am back on the 23rd August please? I will be able to add any names today and don't think there will be major changes after that, as we are all expecting the AF around the same time.. Thanks!

x


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies, 

I booked a dr appt for today for later on as headache is really making me tired and so thirsty so need to get it checked out. 
I am not sure about my AF date as i have only just come off the pill but i was pretty regular before that at about 28 days so I guess that would mean it should be about the.... 1st Sept?? Not really sure at all but hey lets go for that one and if it don't show by then I can test and know!! (It is our first wedding anniversary on the 30th Aug so that would be nice but hey... whatever happens, happens!) 

I bought my tests from online at a shop called https://www.zoombaby.co.uk I only ordered them yesterday afternoon so they are due to arrive tomorrow.... fingers crossed as think i will have to start testing pretty much straight away! 

You guys make me chuckle with your stories of jumping on your OH!! As we haven't been trying that long my OH is still enthusiastic and finds it quite amusing that I put my feet up on the head board afterwards... just incase they can't find their way!!! :winkwink:

Great news brit across sea, fingers crossed for you!! 

Going to go check out that ticker now.....
:hugs: to all!

Ast xxx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girlies,

Ast, my husband and I have been trying for like.. a week! And he is already carrying on like that! This is going to be hard work.. lol 

List updated:

AF DUE DATE:

Bumble-bee: 24th August
Jasmine T-P: 25th August
Brit across sea: TBC
Aster: 1st September

I am away on holidays girls, take care of yourselves and I will speak to you all when I come back! (24th August)

Lots of:dust:to all of you!!

:hugs: xo


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Have a fabulous time on holiday, are you going anywhere nice? Again, I'm jealous. Just think, your 2ww will whiz by in no time!!! 

Aster hopefully you'll get those headaches sorted. Oooh, glad to see you added a ticker!


----------



## XKLFX

:hugs:


Bumble-bee said:


> Hello girlies,
> 
> Well, after my second positive OPK on the 11th we ended doing some BD (lol), it looked like it wasn't gonna happen, as my hubby was half dead after work, but he had some sympathy for me (he should, I cooked him a lovely dinner ha ha ha).
> 
> Aster, how are u feeling today? I read yr post about those CB digital tests, I had no clue you can't get those replacement sticks! That is a complete stroke! :growlmad: Will you let me know how you get on with those cheap tests? Will u be testing today? Where did u buy them?
> 
> I didn't do another OPK last nite, I don't want to get too obsessed, and I am satisfied with the "hard work" my husband and I have put the last couple of days, so let's see in 2 weeks if it was productive or not..
> 
> Welcome Bubs and Brit across sea!! I hope you have fun in this thread..
> 
> Brit across sea, I haven't done any other type of tests apart from the OPKs, like u I have longish nails (overlays) and wouldn't want to make a mess down there lol..
> 
> KLF, when are you going on yr holidays? I am away tomorrow :happydance:, I am going home with my husband to my parents apartment, I am sooo looking forward to it.. This british weather is melting my head, I need a break!
> 
> I was thinking, should we do a list with our names and the date when our AF is meant to arrive? That way we can keep track how everyone is getting on.. What do you girls think? If it arrives we can let each other know and update the list with the next date.. (I don't know if I explained myself..:blush:)
> 
> x

hey bumble bee, im away from 20th to 26th so guessing i will be ov around then,so difficult to tell at the mo!
Jasmine TP Welcome!:hugs: im the same not opk as just enjoying the :sex:!

bumble bee im happy to do the list etc but i feel sooo helpless :sad2:not knowing when my AF is meant to arrive!! but im with ya know where ya coming from :hugs:
and for everyone on this thread,as cheesy as this sounds,:blush: i love knowing we got each other to talk too its nice so thanks :hugs: x


----------



## XKLFX

oh and im feeling good on AF so enjoying a bloody good bottle of wine :) might as well while i can! hope ur all feeling ok xx and thanks for advice on the banners : )


----------



## Lou 1st Time

Hello! 

Im a newbie and would like to join lol :winkwink: 

I am so confused by all of the shortening of the words etc on this site though :wacko: 

I am trying for my first and this will be my first cycle. I am due to test on 8th August so a bit later than most!

I am really stressfull at the moment though as have been reading so many people who cant concieve after being on the pill! panicking a bit now! 

Good luck everyone 
xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:wave: Hi ya. Yeah, the abbreviations can be a bit of a nightmare to begin with. When I first joined I used to have 2 internet explorer tabs open - 1 with the page I was viewing and the other with the abbreviations on :haha:. I still get stuck from time to time though and have to refer back. Do you know where to find the lingo and abbreviations? If you don't here's a link: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Lou 1st Time

BritAcrossSea said:


> :wave: Hi ya. Yeah, the abbreviations can be a bit of a nightmare to begin with. When I first joined I used to have 2 internet explorer tabs open - 1 with the page I was viewing and the other with the abbreviations on :haha:. I still get stuck from time to time though and have to refer back. Do you know where to find the lingo and abbreviations? If you don't here's a link: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?

Thank you so much! I will now use that lol! Hopefully will help lots!

I came off my pill last month so this is our first go! Im only day 4 into my cycle so am thinking that between 23rd and 28th is the best time? Due to ov on 25th August? 

Or am i just completely way off.....lol!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

This may be a help to you to work out ovulation and fertile times: https://www.askdramy.com/ovulationcalc.html

Also, they say that some women are most fertile when coming off the pill so here's hoping for a quick bfp!!


----------



## Lou 1st Time

BritAcrossSea said:


> This may be a help to you to work out ovulation and fertile times: https://www.askdramy.com/ovulationcalc.html
> 
> Also, they say that some women are most fertile when coming off the pill so here's hoping for a quick bfp!!

Thank you for all of your comments everyone :winkwink:


----------



## XKLFX

Lou 1st Time said:


> BritAcrossSea said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi ya. Yeah, the abbreviations can be a bit of a nightmare to begin with. When I first joined I used to have 2 internet explorer tabs open - 1 with the page I was viewing and the other with the abbreviations on :haha:. I still get stuck from time to time though and have to refer back. Do you know where to find the lingo and abbreviations? If you don't here's a link: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html
> 
> Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Thank you so much! I will now use that lol! Hopefully will help lots!
> 
> I came off my pill last month so this is our first go! Im only day 4 into my cycle so am thinking that between 23rd and 28th is the best time? Due to ov on 25th August?
> 
> Or am i just completely way off.....lol!!!Click to expand...


Hi :flower:
try not to worry about it too much,ive been trying for 6 months after coming off femodette and it may take a little while for cycles to regulate themselves!

i thought mine were ok straight away as had 3 28dayers now just had a 43!!:wacko:

im going along the route of regular :sex: and fingers crossed should see some results soon!
i wish you lots of luck xx:hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK, so I believe I ovulated on 13 Aug (Thurs) but only time will tell. CM seems to be drying up - good, good. I feel really positive about this month 'cos I know we done plenty of bding to catch that egg! 

So how are the rest of you? Still busy :sex:? Go :spermy: catch those eggs!!!


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies! 
Welcome lou and hi to the rest of you! 
Don't worry lou I am a newbie too and I do the trick with opening the page with the abbreviations open so I know! I am also on my first month after coming off microgynon and this will be my first cycle. So fingers crossed for us! 

So I went to the doc on Friday and my normal docs wife had gone into labour so I had to see another doctor, as I was sat there I could see the docs name on the door. It looked quite familiar and I suddenly thought that one of my husbands school friends was a Dr and had a similar name... I put it out of my mind though as she was too young to be a GP at 27! But alas no, it was her say there when I went in and she did ask if I wanted to see another Dr! But I actually felt she took be more seriously as she did know me, and it made me feel like I was talking to a friend.my blood pressure was quite high but the shock of seeing her prob didn't help! Anyway, she has ordered a full set of blood tests that I am having on weds so we'll see. 
OPK came yesterday but both todays and yesterday was negative. :( never mind, she did say it may take a month to get back to normal! 
Cm looked good though so may jump on OH later!;) 
Hugs to all 

Ast xxx


----------



## XKLFX

Hey all :hugs:

Hope everything is ok Ast at the Doctors xx

Can you put me on the list for OV around the 25th?? this is just a guess ( a hopefull one at that as it coincides with my hols!)

i dont know how long my letual phase is or anything!! feeling pretty lost and no idea where to start with tesing to see if i am actually OV etc :cry:

any help muchas gratias :kiss: xx

hows u guys? x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Aster, I wouldn't worry too much about negative OPKs. I, myself missed the surge this month and I've heard many girls say that they too have only got negatives off them. If your cm looks good bd as much as you can. You don't wanna miss that window :dust:. 

KLF - the only real way to tell whether you're actually ovulating is by temping (but that tells you afterwards). As you say you've had a few 28 day cycles and then this longer 43, keep an eye on cm as if you were having a 28 day cycle. You may find this 43 day was just a fluke. Either way though, when that fertile cm comes your way get ready for bding.

As for me, well I'm well chuffed that FF pinpointed ovulation for Thurs, as that's the day I thought I ovulated as well. The only thing is though, 'cos I know that temps are supposed to stay risen after ov I'm not too sure whether or not I'm supposed to have air con on in my bedroom 'cos I actually woke up cold this morning :shrug:. Maybe I'll try one night without it.

Anyway, so now I'm in that dreadful 2ww and I know I'm gonna be symptom spotting like a crazy loon. I say the "dreadful 2ww" but I must say, I am feeling so excited this month. I have lots of pma, which I defo think we all should have. x


----------



## XKLFX

thanks britacross sea, i will bear what you say in mind, i dont think this was a fluke as prev cycle was 36 dys and one before that 20,then prev 3 were 28s! just was so postive thinking everything had slipped back to normall after coming off pill now its all gone nuts! but hey PMA :) im hopefull this month!
weird thing was i thought last cycle i had 2 spells of cm?? some around the 16th and some towards the end of july??? who knows!!! xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It isn't unheard of to have 2 spells of fertile cm. Bodies hey, why can't they be just a little easier to understand? :help:


----------



## Aster

XKLFX - :hugs: and :kiss: to you honey! Don't worry about OV'ing and dates, I think that just :sex: as much as possible is the answer!!! :winkwink: Hope you have a fab holiday!
I think that I am going to go with this method but have to keep coming up with new ideas to jump on him!!! :blush: 

I get so confused (and a little bit desperate) with wanting to know if/when etc etc.... so going to chill out a bit. Had a few drinks last night and felt alot better and more relaxed at :sex: !!

Got a busy old week this week but hopefully BD every day may do the biz!:winkwink: 

Big hugs to all and heres to a very (repro)ductive week!! :hugs:

Aster xxxx


----------



## jasmineT-P

m


----------



## Aster

Jasmine, you are so patient!! Well done on being cool calm and collected and I have my fingers, toes and eyelashes crossed for you! 
It is positive if you had no symptoms with pg#1, I hope that is the same for me but i doubt it!!:nope: Do keep us updated, when are you due to test?

Hubby mentioned that we hadn't had :sex: in 12 hours!! Was I feeling ok!!!?? 
Think he was being sarcastic!! :roll: :blush: But until that AF comes i am gonna keep going!! :happydance:

Ast xxx


----------



## Lou 1st Time

Aster said:


> Jasmine, you are so patient!! Well done on being cool calm and collected and I have my fingers, toes and eyelashes crossed for you!
> It is positive if you had no symptoms with pg#1, I hope that is the same for me but i doubt it!!:nope: Do keep us updated, when are you due to test?
> 
> Hubby mentioned that we hadn't had :sex: in 12 hours!! Was I feeling ok!!!??
> Think he was being sarcastic!! :roll: :blush: But until that AF comes i am gonna keep going!! :happydance:
> 
> Ast xxx



lol that did make me chuckle!!! :winkwink: i bet he thought you werent feeling right haha! 

I have everything crossed for all of you xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Jasmine you do seem very chilled, especially being in the final week of the 2ww!!!! When do you think you'll test? Will you be good and wait for AF to be late?


----------



## Aster

Its those damn adverts for the tests that show you up to 6 days before your missed AF.... why are they playng on my impatience!!! :dohh:

Lou - I thought he was enjoying this new found enthusiasm but got the 'i am a bit tired...' comment the other night... made him do it anyway!!!:winkwink:

Hows you Brit across the sea? (can I call you Brit, or BAS?? Easier to type!:thumbup:) 

Ast xxx


----------



## XKLFX

hehehe it is a nightmare, and the better halfs of all us ladies have not a clue what we put up with and what we go through!! :dohh:

cheers Aster :kiss: a good glass of wine (or 2 :winkwink:) is definately not off bounds and lets face it we wont be able to enjoy it as much when we get our :bfp:!!! and i know what u mean about those bloody first response tests it almost is as if you think ur talking out loud!!!

good luck jasmine :thumbup: lots of :dust:

hope everybody is ok xx :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Aster said:


> Hows you Brit across the sea? (can I call you Brit, or BAS?? Easier to type!:thumbup:)

Of course :friends: - Brit Across Sea is a bit long winded (I didn't really think that one through at the beginning). 

That's for sure with our men not knowing all that we go through, well I started to tell my DH about stuff but then I think I boggled his mind :saywhat: hence why now I don't really tell him anything. Poor guy, he's a bit like an ostrich really :rofl:.


----------



## jmc111

Hello all...can I join your group?! I'm very new to the forum and am looking for some girls to cycle with/around with!! I got my first positive OPK just on Friday 8/14 so from what i've read that means I ovulated on Saturday 8/15!! I am just starting the doctor visits also and it turns out I have a "slightly elevated" testosterone level...not sure if I should worry yet but i'll be going to the doctor again to talk about that on Wednesday!! Does anyone know if it's something to worry about or if it's possibly PCOS if they said the normal range is 0-60 and I was at 62 on 8/7?? Thanks girls!!!! Hope to make some fast friends!!


----------



## Aster

Hi JMC welcome aboard!! 
Sorry i can't answer any of your questions as i don't know but your doctor should be able to help! 

I have my blood tests tomorrow so fingers crossed!!
(I bought a choc bar today for the first time in about 10 years so i must be ill!!) 

Ast xxxx


----------



## XKLFX

Hi JMC :) 
i can really answer either but im sure and i hope everything will be fine :* and for u as well Aster xx

got my clear blue digital ovualting thingy as well today should hopefully help me track my cycle this month at least i might know when im actually fertile which will be a first in 6 months lol!!!!! will try not to get adicted to testing 1.because i want it to be as naturall as possible and 2.its waayyy to expensive :)

off to pack for hols, speak to u all when im back will report on the OV testing hehhehe

xxxxxxx


----------



## Aster

Good luck with your opk honey and have a fab break! 
Lots of love, 
Ast xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:yipee: So only 7 days to go...

How are the rest of you girls doing? Jasmine are you still chilled and refraining from testing? FX that we all have some bfps coming our way soon.


----------



## Aster

Ooo Brit, not long now! Yay!! :happydance: 
Hows it going Jasmine? Must be quite soon til test time!!
How are you JMC?

I am not very enthusiatic about this month as I have been feeling so crap. Went home from work early yesterday as I had a banging headache and my kidneys were killing me... :cry: Am off today and tomorrow though so going to have a quiet time and work on some pieces (I make beaded jewellery in my spare time) 

I think I would feel different if I was pg but as I have never been, I don't know!:shrug: OH keeps trying to tell me that maybe I am not ill but pg but as I have dodgy kidneys, I think it could just be that! Just going to wait for the old AF but if it isn't here in 10 days then i might test.... its all so confusing!! Got no other symptoms but then my best friend had none at all! 
Ok going to stop symptom spotting now and chillax with my beadies....:coolio:

:hugs: to all girlies...
Ast xx


----------



## jmc111

hello all!!! I'm doing well, thanks Aster! I'm sorry that you aren't feeling well but lets hope that's a GOOD sign!!! I will be testing before I go to chicago on the 28th just to see if I will know if I should have some drinks or not....probably too soon to test though at only 12DPO....

I went to the doctor yesterday and he said I have nothing to worry about and that it's a good thing i'm ovulating on my own even if it's late....He said that either one of two things will happen...i'll get AF (around the 31st of August) or i'll get my BFP!!! He said to start the clomid if I do get AF and then we'll go from there....but I am going back in on Monday to have him check my progesterone to make sure that I did in fact ovulate and that everything looks normal!!! We shall see!!!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies!! 
Hows is everyone today?
I am feeling heaps better! (Can you tell!!:winkwink:) kidneys still hurting a bit but no headache so that is brill!! 

Got a bit of work done yesterday and got lots more to work on today! (As well as having to do some housework.. boo!!! :hangwashing: when I really want to be :comp:!) 

JMC - Are you going on hols to chicago? I am off for a few days to the seaside next week and I can't wait... will be our first wedding anniversary and around the time I am supposed to test.... yikes! Hope AF doesn't show as wat to celebrate our first year... :sex:

Brit and jasmine - hows you ladies today? 

Am thinking that I ramble waaaay too much and maybe I might be better starting a TTC journal... what do you guys think about these?

Ast xxx

P.s Just discovered that asos.com does maternity clothes.... heehee... I am sooo bad.......:blush:


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies, 

Thought I would just update our group list...
Unfortunately it looks like Jasmine P-T has had to leave BnB. I don't know why but here is a thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/177587-jasminet-p.html

So it looks like our little group looks like this!!

Bumble bee (hols till 24th Aug)
XKLFX (on hols til 26th)
Aster
Brit
Bubs
Lou 
JMC

With our AF list like this (feel free to add yourself if you missed the post)

Bumble-bee: 24th August
Brit across sea: TBC
Aster: 1st September ish!

Anyhoo, just thought I would catch up if only for my own organisation! 
Ok.... its just housework avoidance... damn BnB!!!:winkwink:

:hugs: to all. xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

That's a shame about Jasmine, I hope everything's ok. 

My AF should be due on/around 27/08 (but obviously am hoping she stays away for good :winkwink:). Good to hear that you're feeling better and that your headache's gone. 

So I'm 8dpo but I don't think I have any symptoms. I say "I don't think" 'cos I've had a couple of weird episodes of yellowy thick cm (ewwww - and I literally said this when I saw it!) but unfortunately only time will tell about this. Some say it is a symptom whereas it could just be my body playing tricks, so we'll see. Apart from that though - nothing in the symptom department.


----------



## jmc111

Morning girls!! Yup! I'm going to Chicago on holiday/vacation but just for the weekend....i'll be going from August 28-30th only and then i'll be back! It's only about an hour or so flight since im just right nearby in Minnesota! CONGRATS on your anniversary Aster!!!

Today I am 6DPO but I haven't really help any symptoms at all...the ony thing i've noticed is a lot more creamy cm the past few days...not sure if that's normal but I guess we'll see!!! Oh, and i've been extremely hungry more than usual but that could also be a sign of AF...darn that :witch: ....I think she might be playin tricks on me!!!


----------



## Aster

Ooo my anniversary is the 30th, so that is the weekend I am away too! (although in the UK I can't imagine the beach will be too sunny! :nope:) 

I totally understand what you mean Brit, I am trying not to think about symptoms or I start feeling twitches and weird things and over analysing everything. :blush:

Think I am 6DPO (although just on dates not tests) but not really sure. I find it really hard looking at CM as thought it might have looked quite clear and EW ish but then I can't really tell as been :sex: and now can't tell if its just :spermy:!! Sorry to be gross but at least you girlies understand! 

I hope so much girlies that we all get our :bfp: this month!! (although sounds a bit more positive for you two!!:thumbup:) 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs: to you both. xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

JMC - I hope you enjoy Chicago. Me and DH went there last month for a weekend and had a fab time. 

CM checking can be difficult. I have been told that the best time to check cm is after doing a poo rofl:) 'cos by this time all the left over :spermy: should have been pushed out. 

Aster you never know, you could have a fabulous anniversary present in the way of a bfp! FX.


----------



## Aster

Brit you make me laugh so much!!! :rofl:
:friends:

Thanks for all your advice, you are a star! :kiss: 
Fingers crossed for us all! Got anything nice planned for the weekend? I am having a chilled one, with maybe a glass of wine to take my mind off it all! :winkwink:

lol xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

This whole ttc business is shocking :shock:! The stuff you learn during the journey is amazing. 

I shall join you with the glass of wine :wine:. My DH is half Sicilian so as you can imagine, our house is never dry of vino. As for the weekend, I haven't got that much planned, apart from some exciting stuff such as power washing the patio and paths - do you think people are jealous of the life I lead :haha:? How's about you?


----------



## jmc111

Thanks ladies!!!! I'm hoping this is the month for all of us!!! We will have to do updates as soon as we get back from vacation/holiday!!! 

I have never been to chicago Brit!! I can't wait! 

Please keep me updated girls!!! Much dust!


----------



## Aster

Oooo I have never been to america and is definately on my list! (and hubby,he is desperate to go!) 

Ooo Brit - Sicilian eh? :winkwink: So why america? I would absolutely adore to live in italy, I visited my real Dad alot when he lived in Naples (he was in the forces) and it is so stunning as a country!

....Mine was a Malborough sauv blanc I'm afraid.... :blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

lol xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Italians, lovely as they are, are a nightmare but in a funny way! We go over to Siciliy nearly every year 'cos dh's dad lives over there and that's enough for us. The family are just soooo chaotic and everyone seems to run on their own time, which really seems to kick into affect if they need any maintenance done :rofl:. 

We spend a whole load of time in Texas (near Houston) due to my DH's work. I do love it out there, especially the weather! I've even started driving out there, which I was so proud of :smug:.

Naples - we were supposed to visit there last year but I was gutted 'cos we couldn't go due to DH's work commitments. One day we will though....


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Right OK so this morning I woke up and felt a bit bummed out 'cos I couldn't find any symptoms to obsess over... Come lunchtime that all changed :happydance: So, my symptoms consist of.... bloated, nausea, gassy (both fluffing and burping - even us ladies can't help ourselves at times :rofl:). Actually the gassy (mainly fluffing) is the one thing that I just can't seem to stop, even my dog was mortified with me earlier and had to move :blush:!! Is it bad though that I'm extremely happy about this 'cos it means that I actually have "symptoms"?


----------



## jmc111

HAHAHA Brit that's great!!! :rofl: That's a good sign if you can clear the dog outta the room!! Lets hope these are all great signs for you!!! As for me...i'm just hungry as can be and tired but i'm always tired!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yep, I can relate to always being tired. I blame it on the fact that women think too much, which gives us mental exhaustion. :haha: 

Have you seen this site: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/

I obsess over this every month but am always disappointed 'cos I never have any of the symptoms.... But not today. I do hope this feeling lasts, I have so much pma.


----------



## jmc111

Oh wow that's a great website Brit!!! Now you have me hooked on another one!!! I wish I was having more symptoms now haha....we shall see!!! 

How is everyone feeling/doing today?!!? I will be babysitting my little niece and nephew tonight so that should be fun!!!


----------



## Aster

Heehee you girls make me chuckle so much! :haha:
Brit I know what you mean about the italian maintenance... forever 'domani'!!! :winkwink:
But I do hate you for showing me that website.. I have alot of work to do today but find myself looking at websites!! You must be so excited though as is nearly test day!!!! 

JMC - tiredness is the number one symptom, so fingers crossed for you!:winkwink: When are you testing?

I have had a very wierd weekend symptom wise.... I have had about 4 days of cramping.. only light not really hard but thought ' oh great.. AF must be on her way' then saturday we went shopping and after i had been to the loo for a No 2. Brit's CM spotting special...:blush: I definately thought i had some EWCM! I kinda put it out of my mind and thought that it couldn't really be EWCM, (but still jumped on hubby later just in case!!:winkwink:) 

And then yesterday as i was going for a wee (not a brit special) I had a big EWCM... no denying that it was that and it was a little bit pink... Is that good??? I have read that this can be implanting with a bit of a bleed and cramps but EWCM makes me think I am ovulating?? Arrgghhhhh!!!! So I am back to square one and just as confused as ever!!! I have 1,2,3 and 4 of the symptoms on that webpage but the EWCM is confusing me! I know I am just impatient as I haven't had a proper cycle since being off the pill (this is my first pill free month) so who knows whats going on!!! :wacko:

I think if the dreaded AF stays away till my anniversary (sun 30th) I will take a test then and if it is a BFN I will wait another week for AF... Oh well, only today and tomorrow and then off to the seaside til monday... fingers crossed for some nice weather...it is so grey and overcast at the moment!!:cry:

lol and dust. :hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Aster!!! I keep going back and forth on thinking "I am prego" one minute and then the next "I don't think I am" haha....I felt different this weekend but nothing really was a for sure "symptom" and then I keep thinking it's in my head...See i'm not sure how long this cycle will be since i'm all over the map but I'm going to test on Friday morning before I go to Chicago for the weekend...I don't want to test that early and be disappointed but I also don't want to go to Chicago and having many drinks if there's a possibility! So im torn and will test....It could be till August 30th before AF shows though so we'll just have to see! 

Hmmm that all sounds good for you Aster as for symptoms!! See i'm confused on the CM in general....I have had a fair amount of whitish CM since OV so im not sure if that's normal either but seems to keep comin!! 

I really do hope AF stays away for your anniversary!!! Ok, don't laugh but where is "seaside"?! 

How is everyone else feeling/doing?!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: Ok, I know you said "don't laugh" but I couldn't help but chuckle as to the "seaside" comment. Basically, it's anywhere there's a beach and sea. It always makes me smile with the name differences. 

I've been in a grump today - I think I just woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning but thank goodness my bad mood seems to have passed! JMC I'm so there with you on the up and down feelings about being pregnant. This weekend I was sure I felt different but then I woke up this morning and honestly thought that I was going to see AF (phew... she's not here yet so I'm still in). Actually I might be your poas buddy if she hasn't shown by Friday. I've got a similar predicament 'cos we're going out on Friday for my DH's birthday.

Aster - that really made me giggle about the "Brit special" :haha:! Having pink in cm can be a great sign but I would have thought that with it being mixed with EW this is probably ovulation spotting. Maybe give yourself 2 predicted AF dates; 1) 14 days after you believed yourself to have ovulated and 2) 14 days after this pink spotting. That way you're covered.


----------



## jmc111

Haha it is funny all of the differences in our terms! So where are you going that is seaside then!? hehe :rofl:

Well i'm glad you're in a better mood now!! I've been pretty moody lately too...happy then sad then irritated at the drop of a hat for stupid reasons but could be PMS too! Ugh, I just want to know already! Friday even seems so far away! I keep making trips to the bathroom to see if AF is going to start but so far so good!


----------



## Aster

> Ok, don't laugh but where is "seaside"?!

Beside the sea! :rofl: :rofl:
Sorry honey, should have been more specific, am going to Falmouth which is in cornwall (Right in the south west corner of the UK for you lucky american girlies!) as the inlaws have a boat down there so going to have a little time bobbing along! We had our mini honeymoon on the boat (the first week after the wedding) and then a 'hot' honeymoon in January in the carribean when we could afford it! So it is really special and is like a second honeymoon in a way! 

JMC, I know exactly what you mean!! I was sat here earlier thinking, 'I think i feel a bit sick.... yippeee!!' Then I looked at the clock and it was lunchtime and i had no breakfast!! :dohh: Is easier when we are away i think (although not the booze.... grrrrr) Am so gonna miss my :wine: when it does happen! 

Think I will test on sunday with one of those early ones like this:
https://www.smefertility.com/first-response-pregnancy-test-160-p.asp
and if it is negative then I can at least enjoy a drink for our nice meal out! 

Thank god i have a blackberry as i am going to be waiting for all the happy news from you girlies!!! PMA PMA PMA!!! 
heehee... right back to pretending to work whilst looking at pregnancy websites.....:winkwink:

lol and :hugs:

Ast xxx


----------



## jmc111

Haha that's ok Aster!!! That sounds like a great time!! I have never been anywhere besides the US and Mexico...well and the caribbean I suppose on our honeymoon as well! I hope to someday go to UK somewhere!! 

Haha oh the craziness of it all! We are happy that we feel sick?!?! Wow! Oh gosh I have wanted a beer for awhile now so if I get my BFP i'll at least look forward to that! 

Wow we are way too much on the same page...pretending to work while checking these websites!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm in sunny Lowestoft on the East coast (UK) at the moment. Although saying that, I think it's now gone cloudy... Hopefully you'll have some great weather though for your trip. This year, all it seems like I've done is travel and I'm actually looking forward to staying in one place for maybe say 3 months... Must keep telling myself not to grumble about that 'cos I won't be able to do that forever. In fact, this is the first cycle when I've ovulated and not been jet lagged.


----------



## Aster

Oo Brit, I know lowestoft as my real dad lives there now! I haven't seen him in about 10 years though so can't say I visit often! I am sure it is quite different from the US though, how often do you go back and forth?

I moved to the midlands (middle of the UK for the US girlies)when i met my husband from Dorset (near the sea - :kiss: @ JMC I will think of you everytime I say 'seaside' now!!) and miss being my the coast so much. :cry:

But I want to move back one day (hubby wants to move to the US!!- but I think that is cause he thinks it is like when we went to mexico when we first got together - tex mex heaven!! ) :thumbup:

Am staving now so off to find a snack... mmmmmmm....

Ast xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Your DH would love Texas then if he loves the spicy food! Mmmmm this talk of food is making me hungry. My dinner's in the oven and won't be done for another hour :cry: It's worth the wait though. We're having chicken chasseur mmmmm.

We go back and forth as per when my DH's needs to go. It's actually his business but he's got one here too so hence why we're not exactly grounded to one place. I don't think we're going back until November but in between then we're off to Sicily for SIL's wedding and also going to Australia for DH's 40th birthday treat. I've never flown so much in my life but it's all good fun really. 

Oooh the smell of my dinner is wafting through.....


----------



## Aster

Ooo don't I'm starving now!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Bumble-bee

HELLOOOOOO LADIES!!!!!

Yes, I am back!!! OMG, I had the best time ever!! Lots of sunshine, food and drink, you really can't beat that!! And of course, I am blaaaaack (10 levels higher than tanned lol)..

On the other hand, the AF came to visit me just on the day I expected, that was TODAY :growlmad:.

But I am ok, it is only the first month trying, so I wasn't expecting to have a wee bun in the oven straight away.. It is all cool.

Jasmine, I read yr posts!! What happened?!? :hugs:

Lou 1st time and jmc11, welcome to our thread! :winkwink:

List updated (let me girls know if there have been any changes):

AF DUE DATE:

Brit across sea: TBC
Lou 1st time: 8th August
Jasmine T-P: 25th August
XKLFX: 25th August
Aster: 1st September
Bumble-bee: 21st September
jmc111: TBC

XKLFX, when is yr AF due? I put 25th August, but I think that is yr OV date, isn't it?

And how is everyone?? Any biz?? Who is talking about food?? lol

xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Glad to see you back :wave:. It's a shame about the dreaded :witch: but at least she waited until after you came back from holiday, which is very nice and unusual of her. My AF is due on 27/08 so this Thursday.


----------



## Aster

Ok.. just typed a long reply and the bloody computer went poop!!v grrrrr

Oh well, it saved you from my boring waffle!!:winkwink:
In summary- (i will save the waffle..lol)

Welcome back bumble bee!!! :hugs::hugs: Missed ya! 
Glad you had a fab time but sorry abut the wicked :witch: PMA for next month though and think I will be needing it too! :shrug: 

It is OH birthday today so that is nice and as we work together we get to spend the whole day together too!! Yay! 

Apart from that my light cramping seems to have stopped after about 4 days who knows what the hell is going on! :shrug: Only time will tell I guess!

Brit i bet you are soooooo excited!! Are you gonna wait til friday? Or test a bit early with the 6 day before AF jobby? ooo its exciting!! Have everything crossed for you!! 

lol right.. MUST do some work!!! 

Ast xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Do you have anything special planned for your OH's birthday? Hope he has a good one. 

I'm proper starting to get anxious now but really trying to stay grounded. I've been feeling quite sicky but I'm not too sure if this is nerves 'cos I really want that pesky :witch: to stay away, for say... 9 months :winkwink:. 

My temp only dropped this morning by 0.01 degree fahrenheit, so not enough to be concerned about, plus its still high above the cover line :thumbup:. I have my fx that it stays up there.


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello!

Don't worry about my AF girls, to be honest I am glad that the :witch: came right on the day I expected it (exactly 14 days after OV), dragging it would have made me really anxious..

Oh girls, I am so glad you are already symptom spotting! I have my fingers, my legs, my eyes, everything crossed for you! :happydance:

Oh Aster, did you miss me pet? Don't worry, I am back now! :hugs: are you and your DH doing anything nice for his birthday?

Brit, I am updating you on the list (hopefully for the last time..)

AF DUE DATE:

Lou 1st time: 8th August
Jasmine T-P: 25th August
XKLFX: 25th August
Brit across sea: 27th August
Aster: 1st September
Bumble-bee: 21st September
jmc111: TBC

Are there any news from Jasmine or Lou 1st time?

I can't be bothered working today, for once there are no clouds in the sky and it is just so nice.. I wanna be out in the sun!

By the way? What do u girls do for living? I work in HR, very stressful but interesting as well..

Speak to you all later!

xo


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Bumble-bee said:


> Are there any news from Jasmine or Lou 1st time?

I believe that Jasmine has left bnb but I don't know the reason.


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hey Aster, 

I forgot to ask you, did you receive the tests from that website? Are they any good?

x


----------



## Aster

We are havig a meal tonight at the pub (our own pub - not quite so fun when you have been at work all day but the SIL is working so she of course demands to get her own way with the FIL and MIL :growlmad: its not like its her birthday or anything!!!) but nevermind, i should have vetoed a family meal which always causes problems and said I was going out elsewhere. 

But apart from that we will go out for a nice meal joint birthday and anniversary while we are away as we have a great restaurant (fish) that He loves (and they do non fish for me!) by the sea front. 

BB - I did get those tests but not actually sure if they were any good, didn't get a positive one around the time i thought I was OV'ing but then I had all this recent Ov symptoms so who knows!! I'm not very good with those and think I could spend alot of money and time obsessing over them so not going to buy any more. The other ones are too expensive to keep buying and so going to do a bit of CM watching if this month isn't successful....

In answer to the jobs question, I work with hubby running a brewery and pub (kind of a family business but we do all the work!! :winkwink:) and I do the paperwork and accounting and make the odd sales call, my OH runs the brewing side,my SIL manages the pub and my FIL runs the other side of the business which is the original one - a publishers. So with all of us under one roof it is lively at times!!!!!! I wouldn't choose it again but hey, it isn't forever!
What about you guys??

Ast xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Wow blimey, that sounds lovely to be so close with the family but I can imagine things get a bit hairy at times. My family are incredibly distant.

Sorry BB, I completely missed the work question. I am/was a Medical Secretary but I'm on a career break. I used to work in an Accident and Emergency Department, which I used to really love but I hardly saw my DH so something had to give, being my job, 'cos it can be pretty difficult to make babies when DH is never around :dohh:.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Aster are you testing on Saturday morning? Oooh these are exciting times.......


----------



## Aster

Erm... was going to do it sun morning but will prob cave and do it saturday!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'll have my fx for you. Good luck. :dust: 

So the question is girls, are you all gonna pee on a stick or in a cup? With my last set of opks I had to piac and I've got to say, I think I like this method. It definitely beats peeing all over the hand! :haha:


----------



## jmc111

Hello ladies...sorry been a bit occupied at work today haha...actually have to get some things done today?! Crazy! 

I have been PIAC instead of POAS and I have to agree...I like the cup much better! I have no aim hehe


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl:


----------



## Aster

I want to use that test that tells you 6 days early so gonna have to pee on my hand, sorry stick!!
Hee hee, keep me updated remotely girlies! Heaps of dust!xxx xxx xxx


----------



## jmc111

6 days early?! What kind of test does that?! Please do tell!!
:saywhat:


----------



## Aster

Its one of those first response digital ones that they advetise on TV, it tells you up to 6 days before your period is due and it also tells you how far along.I figure that way I can tell even with my wierd ov'ing!

Xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh what the hell, I think I'm gonna have to make a special purchase just so that I have something to occupy myself with. I'm one of these weird people that really enjoys reading the instructions.


----------



## Aster

oooo I knew you'd crack!!!! when you gonna test..... tell tell tell!!!!

Ast xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry, I'm still holding out (mentally) until Friday... Well maybe Thursday :roll:. I couldn't test tomorrow 'cos I know this will sound daft but I'm gonna be 13 dpo and 13 is an unlucky number.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I done this really bad thing today... I caved and tested using a FR.... BFN :cry::cry::cry:. I'm so gutted!


----------



## Aster

Oh no honey! But don't give up hope until the af arrives! Could just be too early. Big hugs honey and still got my fingers crossed. Lol xxx


----------



## jmc111

Oh Brit im sorry hun...know how ya feel....well this morning just a few minutes ago actually....the :witch: got me...Ya know what though?! It's ok!!! It means that I actually had a 40 day cycle last month rather than the 45 I had the month before and now i'll start clomid on Friday and hopefully get it even shorter! Plus we get to have fun trying again this month! Thanks for all your support ladies...I'll keep rooting for you all!


----------



## Aster

Oh jmc I'm sorry, but as you say plenty of practising now! Hee hee and enjoy a drink!!! On the long drive away now and the weather is awful! Hope it picks up!:(
Lol and hugs xxx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks hun!!! You guys are so great....I feel much better now that I have you girls to help me through all of this fun stuff haha....

I am definitely going to enjoy a few drinks this weekend in Chicago!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend away and have a WONDERFUL Anniversary Aster!! I hope the weather gets better for you! I'll be back online on Sunday when I get home to check on you girls!!!


----------



## Aster

Have a fab time in Chicago! Very jealous! Lol xxx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Aster!!! Have fun "SEASIDE"!!!! hehe....Ok, go ahead and laugh Brit haha...love this site!


----------



## Aster

Ha ha ha ha! Love you girlies! Xxx


----------



## jmc111

:hugs: & :kiss: 's


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello Ladies!

Gosh, u all have very interesting jobs.. Aster, do you and husband own a breweryand a pub?? That sounds so cool!! It must be very hard work though..

Aster, thanks for the info about the OPKs from the Internet, I still have 3 sticks of those Clearblue Digital tests (after the shock of not being able to buy replacements, I am going to make them last..) so will try to stick to the reliable ones, they definitely worked for me.. By the way, how was dinner last nite? x

I have been aiming to pee on the stick, so far so good, I guess I have very strong muscles down below.. lol

Brit don't worry pet, it is still early days, try again when yr AF is due, lots of :dust: for you!

I wanna know more about those First Response tests! 6 days early! That is amazing!

I read about Jasmine not being on BnB anymore, I hope she is ok..

Any plans for the weekend ladies? I don't have any, will be watching The X Factor on Saturday nite and will probably go to the movies with my hubby at some point..

xo


----------



## Bumble-bee

Dear dear, I look like Im in a complete different conversation than everybody else, writing about "old stuff"..

This is going to sound daft, what do u girls mean by "Seaside"? Sorry, not being online for so long and not having a clue of what u girls were chatting while I was away about makes me feel a bit.. "clueless" lol.

Aster hun, I didn't realise that your anniversary was this weekend..

U will soon realise this is a B-B special, I have the memory of a fish!!:wacko:

xo


----------



## Aster

Hey hon, 
don't worry I will fill you in! it is horrid when you aren't in on the joke.:cry:

I was just saying that i was going away this weekend for my anniversary to the seaside and JMC said 'where's seaside?' silly really but it made me chuckle!!!:haha:

Dinner last night was ok, food was lovely but my FIL is a bit of a pain in the bum and is just one of those 'difficult' people! (you know the ones who always have to niggle at something to spoil it, even in your own pub!!!!) My MIL is lovely and my SIL is spoiled but they are a pretty good bunch as inlaws go!!! My SIL didn't even work in the end so we could have gone where hubby wanted to go but he is too nice to cause a big fight over it, even on his birthday!!

You are right hon, it is hard work but I really only do paperwork and SIL manages the pub (I am so not a late night person!) so thank god it is only 9-5pm and we don't live there too!!!

Anyhoo, my MIL gave me a dongle (no its not rude, thats what its called!!!):blush: so am able to get the internet on the boat!! Yay!!!!:happydance: 

So can keep you all upto date and keep up with the gossip while hubby is in the pub!!! heeheehee.....

Are you in the UK B-B? I think you can only get the first response in the UK but here is the link, they normally have them in Boots.
https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/

Right, off to the pub (for my virtuous squash and soda) after a 4 hour drive to get here!!!

love and hugs :hugs: to all and still got everything crossed!!!!
A xxxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi girlies :hi: How are we all today?


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hey,

Aster, thanks so much for the Seaside explanation.. It made me giggle too!

A dongle?!?! What is it?!?!That name is so funny. I am actually watching the Dingles on Emmerdale and reading that word made think of their imaginary big brother..

I live in the UK, but the biggest Boots we have here doesn't stock the FR OV tests, only the Clearblue Digital ones.. maybe I could order them through the Boots website.

Are you based in Worcestershire? My husband was in Kidderminster and Telford last year through work. Is that near there?

I am afraid I don't have any updates with regards to tests, OV, etc yet, I am just waiting for my AF to go away and once it is over, I will be jumping on my poor husband's back..

jmc enjoy yr time in Chicago, it sounds like it is going to be fab! I will just sit here on my couch and watch the rain fall through the window (like I have been doing since I moved to this country.. ), I wanna go home on holidays again!! The things a woman needs to do for love.. :bodyb:

Anyway, I am away to get make some dinner, I will speak to you all later!

xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

jmc111 said:


> Thanks Aster!!! Have fun "SEASIDE"!!!! hehe....Ok, go ahead and laugh Brit haha...love this site!

OK, so after all my blubbering like a big old :baby: that done the trick :rofl:. I can't stay down for too long, I'm kind of one of these people that the glass is half full, if ya know what I mean.

I got my First Response from Superdrug, I was actually surprised cos they're cheaper than Clearblue! My af is due tomorrow so I'm not holding out too much but there's still hope while af is absent xx. Aster you still testing on the weekend? I'm wishing you all the best! 

JMC I am sorry about :witch: but glad that you're cycles are/getting sorted. You've got a great attitude towards AF... Looking forward to having all those drinkies... If AF has reached me by this weekend I'm gonna just eat, drink and be as merry as can be :thumbup: and I'll think of you all while I do. xx


----------



## XKLFX

Bumble-bee said:


> HELLOOOOOO LADIES!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I am back!!! OMG, I had the best time ever!! Lots of sunshine, food and drink, you really can't beat that!! And of course, I am blaaaaack (10 levels higher than tanned lol)..
> 
> On the other hand, the AF came to visit me just on the day I expected, that was TODAY :growlmad:.
> 
> But I am ok, it is only the first month trying, so I wasn't expecting to have a wee bun in the oven straight away.. It is all cool.
> 
> Jasmine, I read yr posts!! What happened?!? :hugs:
> 
> Lou 1st time and jmc11, welcome to our thread! :winkwink:
> 
> List updated (let me girls know if there have been any changes):
> 
> AF DUE DATE:
> 
> Brit across sea: TBC
> Lou 1st time: 8th August
> Jasmine T-P: 25th August
> XKLFX: 25th August
> Aster: 1st September
> Bumble-bee: 21st September
> jmc111: TBC
> 
> XKLFX, when is yr AF due? I put 25th August, but I think that is yr OV date, isn't it?
> 
> And how is everyone?? Any biz?? Who is talking about food?? lol
> 
> xx

Hello beautifull ladies :hugs:
i am back from a short but bloody brill holiday! glad urs was a good ine as well bumble-bee :flower:

well yeah 25th was what i thought would be a poss OV date for me not AF but no OV :nope: used the clear blue ov test for 7 days,only thing was when i took the sticks out there was a line slightly lighter than the second but apparently u cant use that????? couldn track cm as been very dry(sorry!) but put this down to extreme heat-dehyration etc......il be honest ladies im very down at the moment i feel like its just never going to happen for me its now 8 months since we have been ttc not far off a year.

only on page 8 of 12 so i hope as i read on i see some positive bbps for u guys xxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:


----------



## Aster

B-b I live in kidderminster! Where was he working here? Do you live quite close then?

A dongle is a little usb stick thing that you stuck in the side of your laptop and it gives you the internet through a mobile phone network! So lots of chat time and easier than my phone for replying! 

Yes, am still testing at the weekend but am trying to hold out for sat morning at the moment! 

Brit- sending you huge hugs! (and maybe a tissue) it is perfectly normal to feel gutted but next month will be a good month for us all! Loads of pma and dust!!! Loads of love sweetie and you let your hair down! It won't be long til you can't do that! ;)

Lol xxx


----------



## jmc111

Hello girlies!!! Wow, I missed a few since earlier when I checked at work!!! Ok...

BB - "... *but the biggest Boots we have here doesn't stock the FR OV *tests, only the Clearblue Digital ones.. maybe I could order them through the Boots website." YOu girls are going to start really laughing at me but what is Boots?!? :rofl: And where are you originally from?! 

Brit - I'm glad I could cheer you up a bit!!! hehe.....And yes, we have to keep up the PMA!!!! Awwww thanks hun...i'll think of you as well when i'm having those drinks and eatin all the pizza in sight haha! Yum!! This is gonna be our month girls!!! I can feel it!!!

Aster - how's the trip so far?! Hope it's goin well!! Are ya startin that anniversary BD'n early?! :rofl:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:rofl: Boots is similar to CVS. 

Well, I'm up bright and early - I was busting for a pee. I'm now on AF watch 'cos she was due today but if you click on my chart you'll see that my temp is still up and FF has now given me a test countdown (stats) of 5 days. So, while AF stays away there is still hope. I still have my bloatedness and also the gurgling in tummy. FX


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I've been attacked by the :witch:! So, onto cycle 5 for me but I feel good about it 'cos I've just purchased a whole load of opks and hpts and renewed my FF account!! Bring it on.... :gun: I'm so getting ready for this month! 

KLF do you use preseed for being... ahem... "dry"? Doesn't that help those :spermy: swim to where the need to go? Other than that, is it possible that you could have ovulated early, therefore having a shorter cycle this month, which would also account for being dry now? Sorry for the endless amount of questions. 

Aster, how are you feeling? Any symptoms we can obsess over?


----------



## Bumble-bee

Good morning!

Another miserable day with thick grey clouds and no sun at all, great..

Aster, do u live in Kidderminster?!? Unfortunately we don't live near there.. My husband was working there last summer at a shop ( I can't remember whether it was Clarks or Mothercare..), he runs a painting and decorating company which was hired to decorate this particular store. He was also in Telford doing the same thing a few months before that.. I went to see him while he was in Telford and visited Shrophire, which was absolutely gorg!! How are you feeling today? Any symptoms at all?

Brit, I love your determination and your spirit, you go girl!!

jmc, Im sorry, here we are talking about Boots, and you probably have in your head this enormous pair of boots with people shopping inside!! it is a chain of chemists where they sell toiletries, beauty products, etc.. The answer to your second question is Spain.

XKLFX, I don't wanna hear that you are feeling down, don't give up please! I can understand how you are feeling, sometimes I wonder how long it will take for me as well as I am not in my 20s anymore and I feel that it works against me, but we need to keep strong and persevere, and you will see that our time will come. If you need to talk, I am here for you. Have you tried other tests? The CB digital OV tests (the ones with the smiley face) worked for me, try those and see how it goes.. I tried the normal CB OV tests and for the life of me I had no clue how to read them.

Anyway girlies, I am away to do a bit of work, speak to you all later! xx


----------



## jmc111

Morning girls!!! Sorry the witch got you Brit but better sooner than later!!! Now we're both onto a great try for this cycle!! I'm glad you're optomistic about it too!!! This will be our month I know it!! Thanks to both of you Brit and BB for explaining the boots haha...I was a little confused but loved the image of people shopping in giant Boots haha....

XKLFX - I just read your post above and see that you have the irregular cycles like me! Aren't they just a joy?! Have you tried clomid yet or somethin like it? I'm starting that tomorrow so i'll let you know if it helps shorten these horribly long cycles...this last one was only 40 for me so that's an improvement from the 45 and 43 i've had the months right before!!


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies, 

So it a lovely overcast day here! 
:( but who cares, its not work! I am just having a squash and a pasty and then off to do some shopping! Am a bit twingey but think that is probably AF. Never say never though but am expecting a negative then I won't get as hyped up! I have been a constipated but hey all symptoms could be something else! I just always thought that when you get pregnant you just know. You feel different in yourself enough to think, hey I could be pregnant! But I don't feel like that so who knows! Am being so restrained and haven't bought the test yet to torture myself with! Think I will buy it tomoz and then I can't use it til sat morning! 
Please god AF stay away!
Big hugs to all you girlies and nice that we are all back from nice breaks! Am I the last one to test? Oh god, pressure! 
Love and hugs,

Aster xxx


----------



## jmc111

Hi Aster!!! Thanks for updating us! I'm thinking positively for you!!! STAY AWAY FROM ASTER YOU :witch: hehe oh and stay away :rain:!!! You have got great willpower to not test!!! I am gonna be dying to find out when I get back on Sunday!!!! I'll keep everything crossed for you hunie!!! Loads of dust!!

:af:


----------



## gina8177

I ovulated on the 11th of August! So we are close. :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:wave: Hi Gina. So when is AF/testing date?


----------



## Aster

Oh god, I have bought my FR test! But can't test til tomorrow morning...yikes! Not holding out my hope though! :( 

How's you girls today? 
Lol XXx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hey girls,

Gina welcome! :winkwink: I am just thinking, if you OVd on the 11th August, you AF should have come 14 days afterwards, that was the 25th!! Have u tested yet?? Keep us posted!

Aster, OMG Im so nervous for you!! Will you let us know as soon as you do it?? Good luck pet!! How are anniversary plans going?

I am bored out of my skull, work is really tedious today, let it be 6 soon please!! To make things worse, weather is looking miserable as ever for the weekend, while the rest of Europe is roasting! (Can you tell I like moaning..?) :haha:

How is everyone else?

xx


----------



## Bumble-bee

By the way, I have booked a smear test for next Friday and I am really scared, please don't have a go at me, but it is my first smear test ever!! I know I should have had one done before ages ago, but I was really embarrased and worried at the same time, and kept putting it off.. :blush:

Could you girls let me know how long it takes? Is it sore? How long does it take to get the results? Do they only contact you if there is anything wrong? Oh dear, Im scared, I don't wanna go!!! :wacko: (Although I know I have to..)

xx


----------



## XKLFX

OK!!! soooooo this is why i love this thread and our lil group i cant remember who posted what back etc regarding my post sorry! :) oh gina welcome :hugs:
right: after being in a FOUL mood last night i re-read my post and i have in fact not been trying for 8 months more like 6-7!!!! (it feels longer!)

i have been using the CB OV test the digital one with the smiley face and no it didnt smile for me!:growlmad:

i now have some reg ones you just hold in your pee :shy: in a pot bit messy!! but still no positive! however £11 for 30 sticks comapred to CB digital £15 for 7!!!!|!! not using any stuff to help the ahem..dryness as do not normally have this issue as i say think it may have been the heat on holiday plus cm slowly but surely returning at mo.

not using clomid as only last 2 have been 36 and 46!! got docs on 7th though to see why its all gone crazy and to check im ok :cry:

RIGHT ENOUGH REGARDING ME.....
ASTER :kiss:IM AM SENDING YOU LOADS OF :dust: please let us know asap how you get on xxxxxxx

everyone who got :witch: keep postive its just another chance for us to try :winkwink:

oh my goodness i have blabbered on, sorry for not responding so personally this time have memory of a goldfish and cant remember who said what :blush:xxxxxx


----------



## Aster

Ok... will put you ladies out of your misery.....
:bfn: 

:cry::cry::cry:

Nevermind, at least it means that we are all in again for sept....
Bring on those babies!!!!:baby:

(and I can have a big drink with my anniversary meal tonight!:happydance:)

Big huge hugs and thanks for all you guys support... loves ya all. :kiss:
xxxxxxx

P.s B-B - a smear aint so bad and at least you are better late than never!
They will tell you really helpful things like 'it is no bigger than the average....' and I feel like saying ' but the average aint metal!!!' You need to relax though and it really doesnt hurt, just tickles a bit when they swab. Its a bit ungainly but if you can get over the fact that they are staring up your...:blush: then you'llbe fine!!:thumbup: They will contact you regardless and send you a letter within 3 weeks (mine came after about 2 I think) so say how it looks.If you are worried the GP normally has a little sheet of info about it. 
Good luck hon and just lie back and think of england!! :haha:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Aster sorry about the bfn but you're not out until AF shows. There is still hope!! 

I can remember getting a letter from my GPs on my 21st birthday for a smear test :shock:. 

My update is that AF is playing silly buggers with me at the moment. I don't know what exactly I had on Thursday but basically I spotted red/pinkish stuff on the tissue first thing in the morning so I thought that AF was on its way but since then all I've had is spotting. I've demanded a whole load of :sex: off my DH to bring AF out but that hasn't seemed to have worked this time, in fact today she seems to have completely gone into hiding.... I got all my hpts through the post this morning so tomorrow I'll get to use FMU if she's still a no show.


----------



## XKLFX

Brit acrosssea did you get that smear test request over here in england on your 21st?
just im 24 this october i have never been asked to go for a smear and last time when i asked when i turned 23 they said i would not need one untill i was 25??? im confused!!!?
theres so much hype surrounding smears and stuff at the mo i just dont know!
that sound like a AF i had where it was jst weird browny pink spotting for 10 days, apparently it can be your body shedding leftovers so to speak eww i know but just sharing,was your cycle shorter than normall? but hey could be a good sign as well fingers crossed xxxxx

xx aster hunny as already mentioned you are not out until AF shows! even your ticker says a home PG test MAY work today! PMA hunny PMA xxx enjoy your anniversary meal and have a lovely large glass of wine :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

My cycles vary from between 27-32 days normally so I'm just waiting for the proper full flow. I do think she'll show though soon but time will tell. If she is gonna come, I wish she would sooner rather than later. I went to get on and look forward to ovulation!! 

I was in the UK when I had the smear request but that was 6 years ago. I think they've changed the rules with smears now, I know the last time I went (I've had 2) the nurse told me there had been changes.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hey Aster any news? 

My AF came today and I must say that I am happy about it 'cos now I can (again) start getting ready for this cycle. Actually, I feel a little worn out by the stupid game my AF was playing with me so I'm quite thankful to have a little break... Even if it is only for about a week before I start poas again :rofl:. Plus, it's been great to take painkillers today. I have a wisdom tooth that plays up every month or so and it's been killing the whole right side of my mouth for about the past week so as soon as I saw a whole load of red - I popped that jar!


----------



## Aster

Hey ladies!! 
Am back in the land of the living (well work) and a mountain of paperwork! Typical! 

Still no:witch: but think that was just nerves before testing and so I put her off! Or i could just be a bit messed up from coming off the pill! Who knows!:shrug:

Hows all you girlies today??

Ast xxxx


----------



## XKLFX

:rofl: brit you are sooooo funny xx

Aster thats kinda good no AF!! ooo heres hoping hun :friends:

im good today started in a new department so stress eliviated and looking forward to my new start on CD 22 and still no positive OPK so its gonna be a long one again :growlmad: however lots more cm today (sorry for tmi!)so hopefully will ov soon, definately been getting lots of :sex: regardless as i dont have a clue even with these opks not quite clear enough and im not getting stung with those cb digitals again!!!!

did everyone have a good bank holiday?? xxxx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello ladies!

How is everyone?

Im grand, not much in the TTC department, I have been shattered and haven't been doing any BD lately.. 

I have been moved to another area in the office and my new seat is right by the entrance, so everyone can check what Im doing, therefore I can't check our thread during the day! not good, I liked having my little bit of privacy..

I have 3 days to go until this smear test, Im scared, 2 people told me today that it is a bit sore, and it wasn't what I wanted to hear..

Aster, u haven't had yr AF yet!! OMG, this is getting really exciting!! Im so nervous for you! Do a wee test pls pls pls, for us.. :happydance: :test: Did you have a nice anniversary meal?

My bank holiday was boooring, I had to work yesterday ( I only have 6 stat holidays), my only joy was the fact that it rained solid the whole day, so I didn't really miss much out.

XKLFX, practice and more practice, that is what I like to hear! :winkwink: 

Lots of:dust: for you and for everyone else!

xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Clearblue opks have got to be the most easiest but are just so expensive! I bought a whole heap of opks where the lines have to be interpreted, which I'm not great at but they're cheaper. I don't worry too much though about them 'cos it is possible to miss the surge so KLF as long as you're bding when you see fertile cm then that's great! 

Yes I agree with BB - Aster :test:!! How are you feeling? 

BB I had a boring Bank Holiday as well but I wasn't working and it was a lovely day over here... My DH was hungover :dohh:! I let him off though 'cos we've been celebrating all over the weekend up to yesterday 'cos it was his 40th birthday! With it being a Tuesday, I cooked the most amazing dinner, which near enough took me all day - to start we had double baked stilton souffle, lamb stew with sage and onion dumplings and to finish we had pan fried apple and raspberry crumble. I was well impressed with myself!!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Morning,

Brit, that sounds absolutely delicious. I would love to cook lovely things like those too, I just need to focus and do it, unfortunately I always feel too tired to even think about preparing a light salad.. lol

Aster, any updates??? :test::test::test: :test:

xx


----------



## Aster

Ooo B-B bad luck on not getting to check all the time but hope your new spot is nicer?? 

Don't panic about your smear test. It is fine. You have to relax as if you get all het up it may be a bit more sore. I had mine (my first one) back in (Jan/feb ish) and it was ok. 
I am not particularly prudish but I do tend to jabber when I get nervous but luckily had a lovely female doc who kept talking to me and taking my mind off it. I love the nurses take which was ' it is no bigger than the average :blush:' which is true but the average aint made of metal!!! hehehe! If you get a super nice doc they will warm it in some warm water for you too otherwise its a bit chilly! the swab is fine and feels a bit wierd as you are being ticked from the inside but wasn't painful. I have quite a backwards facing cervix and it was still fine. They send you a letter with your results either way in about 3 weeks (mine came after about 2) but if you have any more questions hon, your doc will have a leaflet that they can give you about testing, results etc. In response to the confusion on ages, it used to be 21 for your first test but now it is 25 although I think the earlier the better and in the light of people like Jade Goody I think they may change it back. Ooo you can also take a paracetamol or ibuprofen (if you are normally allowed) about an hour before hand and this will help relax your muscles and with any discomfort. Lie back and think of England darling!!

Brit!! Get you!!! Our own little nigella!!! Where was it you said you lived again?? :winkwink: I'll be round in 10.....
Sounds like a scrummy meal!! Lucky man!

In regards to your chanting 
(I can hear you, don't deny it... ''wee,wee,wee,wee'') 

I am actually going to go and buy some more tests later. Still no AF although apart from being super emotional (had a bit of a row with DH last night) i feel ok and none of the symptoms I thought I might have if i was pregnant.... I did think I might wait but finally told my Bestest friend that I was trying and she told me to try a cheapy test from tesco as none of the clear blue didnt show her as pregnant at all!! (she has a scrummy little boy who is my godson who is now 2 so she was definately pregnant!!) Who knows!! Symptom wise I don't have anything really, been a bit more teary (which is normal for me!!! I sob at the dog whisperer!!):cry:
but no cramps or anything wierd. A few headaches but I get alot of those. I am going back to being really thirsty again and am worried if i take a test today that it wont show as will be too watered down. So may have to wait til the morning. Who knows!:shrug:

Hate this waiting game but hey!!! 

Big hugs to all. :kiss::hugs:

A xxxxx

P.s must apologise, just realised how long this post is!! God I waffle!!! :dohh:


----------



## Aster

Picked up 2 of the digital ones but have been drinking water like a trooper today so going to do it in the morning and that gives me time to pick up some cheapy ones from tesco too! Eeeeeeeek!!!! :wacko:

Ast xxx


----------



## XKLFX

Aster said:


> Picked up 2 of the digital ones but have been drinking water like a trooper today so going to do it in the morning and that gives me time to pick up some cheapy ones from tesco too! Eeeeeeeek!!!! :wacko:
> 
> Ast xxx


OH MY GOODNESS!!! GOOD LUCK :dust:
Hmmmmm im so hungry now i read that Brit!!! 

just a quick check in anyhoos xx


----------



## gina8177

Sorry for taking so long to reply! I tested and no luck this month, I had a negative...

So here's to trying again this month! I think I'll ovulate on the 8th and am going to try using OPKs this month for the first time. Figure it's time to see if I ovulate when I think I do.

Can't wait to hear how everyone else's POAS went!


----------



## Aster

Well sorry to dissapoint ladies but its a :bfn: :dohh:

Not even a whisp of a line!!! I did a cheapy one and a digital one with the first wee of the day so definately a no go. :( No AF yet but felt a bit like she might come yesterday so its only a matter of time. :cry:

Anyhoo, is that all of us out?

Shall we start our list again?

Ast xxx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Good morning!

Oh girls, Im so sorry to read that!! Aster, Gina, not to worry, we have only started trying, you will see how soon that BFN changes to a BFP..

Right, let's do our lovely list again:

AF due:

Bumble-bee: 21st September (OV around 7th)

Girls, you can all add yr names with the date the AF will be due this month and the day you are meant to OV.

Good luck to us all for this month!!

xx


----------



## Aster

Will add myself to the list when she comes.... grrrrrrrr hurry up!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## gina8177

Here's to next month!!!

AF came August 25th and ovulation should be September 8th.


----------



## jmc111

Good luck girls!!!! Wow, i've been out for a few days but glad to be back!! Sorry to hear about the BFN Aster...hope your anniversary dinner was great!

AF: August 26th and this is my first round of clomid so who knows when OV will be yet!!! Thanks!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

JMC how was Chicago? I think Lowestoft could have put the "windy city" to shame today - I can't believe how much the weather's changed over here. Roll on when I'm off to warmer climates.

Aster sorry to hear about the bfn, there's something quite horrid in seeing them but I find it's also a little relaxing 'cos the 2ww is just soooo stressful with the waiting and the anticipation. If the witch is gonna come, I hope she's quick but otherwise you're still not out. 

I should ovulate around 14/09 but we'll see, I've just started a course of antibiotics for my blinkin' wisdom tooth and I've heard medication can throw off ovulation so time will tell. I have a provisional af date of 1/10.


----------



## XKLFX

oh aster my darling we are not out untill AF shows :) 
i really hope we ALL get our BFPs soon :kiss:
well im on CD 23/24 no positive opks so i just dont know when im OV or AF due at the mo!!:wacko:
as soon as af arrives i will let you know but at this rate if i take into'and asume it will the same as my longest cycle (42 days ) then i will not be due af untill 21/09!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well docs on 7th so hopefully will get a resolve to this irregular cycle issue

baby dust to all xx


----------



## jmc111

BritAcrossSea said:


> JMC how was Chicago? I think Lowestoft could have put the "windy city" to shame today - I can't believe how much the weather's changed over here. Roll on when I'm off to warmer climates.
> 
> Aster sorry to hear about the bfn, there's something quite horrid in seeing them but I find it's also a little relaxing 'cos the 2ww is just soooo stressful with the waiting and the anticipation. If the witch is gonna come, I hope she's quick but otherwise you're still not out.
> 
> I should ovulate around 14/09 but we'll see, I've just started a course of antibiotics for my blinkin' wisdom tooth and I've heard medication can throw off ovulation so time will tell. I have a provisional af date of 1/10.

Hi Brit!!! Chicago was a blast!!! We had a lot of fun but wow is it crowded there! And the honking!?!? Everyone honks at everything while driving down there! How are you?! Besides being blown away hehe


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hi girls,

Here is the list updated:

Gina8177 - AF 25th August (OV 8th September)
Jmc111  AF 26th August (OV TBC)
Bumble-bee: AF 21st September (OV 7th September)
Brit across sea: AF 1st October (OV 14th Sept)
Aster: AF TBC


I went to my smear test this morning, Im so proud of myself!! It took literally 2 minutes and it wasn't sore at all, the nurse was super nice and understanding, which made things a lot easier for me.. Im glad it is done!! :happydance:

I will be OVing after the weekend, bring it on!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## gina8177

I used my first OPK today... it was kind of exciting! I figured that I better check to see if I actually ovulate when I think I do.

No smiley face yet. :)


----------



## Aster

Helloooo my lovelies!!!

BB - I am so proud of you for having your smear and well done! and good luck on Ov'ing!

Gina - how exciting on testing, do let us know when you do get your smiley!:thumbup:

Brit - it has been crazy windy hear too... grrrrrr. Sorry to hear your wisdom tooth is bad, have you tried clove oil? Its quite good and is really cheap for toothache from the pharmacy and its not painkillers!:hugs:

JMC - missed you chica!! Glad you had a fab time in chicago, they sound like the italians with their horn usage!!:wacko:

KLF: sorry you dont have a clear cycle, I am really struggling at the mo so looks like we may end up a bit later together!!

Sooooo, still no god damn AF! :cry::cry::cry:
I am totally frustrated because I am 99.9% sure I am not pregnant so why wont she just come!!!!!! I know that it takes a while when you come off the BCP to settle but I have always been really regular and I KNOW I ovulated (I know some people just dont ovulate for a while after BCP) What can you make of my dates girlies? anyone help??

4-8th August AF (first one at end of pack)
about 16th had a little EWCM
22nd August - BIG EWCM pinky and 3 days of ov cramping pain.
Up to today...... nada!!
(4 neg tests later)

Arrrrrrggghhhhhhh!!!

Help!!!!!!!!
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Ast xxxx


----------



## XKLFX

Aster said:


> Helloooo my lovelies!!!
> 
> BB - I am so proud of you for having your smear and well done! and good luck on Ov'ing!
> 
> Gina - how exciting on testing, do let us know when you do get your smiley!:thumbup:
> 
> Brit - it has been crazy windy hear too... grrrrrr. Sorry to hear your wisdom tooth is bad, have you tried clove oil? Its quite good and is really cheap for toothache from the pharmacy and its not painkillers!:hugs:
> 
> JMC - missed you chica!! Glad you had a fab time in chicago, they sound like the italians with their horn usage!!:wacko:
> 
> KLF: sorry you dont have a clear cycle, I am really struggling at the mo so looks like we may end up a bit later together!!
> 
> Sooooo, still no god damn AF! :cry::cry::cry:
> I am totally frustrated because I am 99.9% sure I am not pregnant so why wont she just come!!!!!! I know that it takes a while when you come off the BCP to settle but I have always been really regular and I KNOW I ovulated (I know some people just dont ovulate for a while after BCP) What can you make of my dates girlies? anyone help??
> 
> 4-8th August AF (first one at end of pack)
> about 16th had a little EWCM
> 22nd August - BIG EWCM pinky and 3 days of ov cramping pain.
> Up to today...... nada!!
> (4 neg tests later)
> 
> Arrrrrrggghhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Help!!!!!!!!
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Ast xxxx

Hunny,unfortunately when you come off the BCP it plays havok with your cycle!!!! i had in one cycle 2 lots of EWCM loads of it and still didnt have an AF when i was supposed to :shrug: (I went 42 days!!!)
as a matter of coincidence i had EWCM today which i thought a little weird as been OPK ing RELIGIOUSLY and no positives so tested again today as soon as i saw it and nada!!!:growlmad:
i understand its fustrating :cry: i feel all teary and feel like i have really bad PMT but i dont know if it is as i dont understand by bloody cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nope:

all i can say is that you are not alone, i know exactly how you feel shes a bitch when she wants to be old mother nature:growlmad:

xxxxxx kate xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## gina8177

Sorry that AF is being such a pain. One thing about tests. My friend who got preggers 20 days after going off of BC (so jealous, lol) had issues with her pee tests. Her line was so faint that the nurses and doctors didn't think there was one. It took another doctor to notice it. So something to watch for.

I stare at the lines like mad now...

In my case my cycle length ended up being different after going off of BC than it was when I was on BC. So the first month off I swore that I was going to get a BFP as it was late... but it just ended up that my natural cycle was longer.

Lots of juju for a better AF!


----------



## XKLFX

ok ladies....so update-im now 99.9% sure i OV yesterday,no positive opk but lots of ewcm and lots less cm today so figured AF due around 18th september so bumble-bee if you can add that to the list hun.....HOWEVER i am very gutted as have not been:sex: for last few days as been exhausted! (think last time was last sunday or monday :dohh:) i did :sex: last night but think i have missed the boat this month :cry:

so im out of the runnings this cycle but less :dust: needed for me so you guys all get extra :thumbup:

got doctors tomorrow so will see if can get cycles back on track :happydance:

xxxxxx


----------



## gina8177

so far i've only had negative opk's... i thought for sure i'd get a positive today but hopefully it'll come tomorrow.


----------



## Aster

Morning lovlies!!!

Well, thank the lord!! She came last night!! :happydance:
Sounds really stupid but just wanted this cycle over and done with and was running really far behind you guys!
So it looks like i have a 33 day cycle at the mo.. so at least i know not to go crazy waiting next time!!! 
:kiss::kiss::kiss: for Kate, thanks so much for your message. It was like a big virtual hug.:hugs:
And thanks for that advice Gina, :hugs::hugs: sorry you have only had neg OPK's. I did too and so am not going to use them any more (well not the stick ones - will go digital I think if it takes too long!:thumbup:)

Kate, maybe you haven't missed the boat.. just :sex: as much as possible girl!!! Still have everything crossed for us all this month!!

As well as some crossed fingers i wondered if we could bring some Karma in too! I make mainly beadwork jewellery and I got some lovely rondelle beads in in the Karma colours. I made up some little bracelets designed for luck and love and especially good karma. While I was making them I was thinking about you lot and thought I would like to share them with my team girlies!! 
If you are interested (free of course!) send me a PM with your postal address (and even you across the pond ladies too - will slip it in the work post:shhh:) and a measurement of your wrist (tight all the way round) and i will get one off to you. No pressure but the offer is there. :friends: 
If anyone wants to look at my online shop it is here (i haven't listed the karma bracelets yet though:
www.astersadler.etsy.com

Just thought i would update the list too!

Gina8177 - AF 25th August (OV 8th September)
Jmc111  AF 26th August (OV TBC)
Bumble-bee: AF 21st September (OV 7th September)
Brit across sea: AF 1st October (OV 14th Sept)
Aster: AF 6ish October (OV 21st sept ish)

loves and dust!!!:dust::dust:

Aster xxx


----------



## gina8177

I'm glad that AF finally showed up!!! Had another negative OPK this morning (I've been using the clear blue digital). Although I know it's silly I'm starting to worry that I don't ovulate. I know that it shouldn't worry but it's hard.

Lots of baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## XKLFX

ok so here the list updated:
Gina8177 - AF 25th August (OV 8th September)
Jmc111  AF 26th August (OV TBC)
Bumble-bee: AF 21st September (OV 7th September)
Brit across sea: AF 1st October (OV 14th Sept)
Aster: AF 6ish October (OV 21st sept ish)
XKLFX:AF 19thish sep (OVed 5th sept ithink!)

Aster hunny,anytime :kiss: glad it had the desired effect :hugs: but i really truely understand and im sure we all know how each one of us feels!!

well i felt like a complete doofus today got the doctors appointment wrong:dohh: unfortunately i had to travel there for the receptionist to tell me it was actualy tomorrow:blush:

i would love one of those bracelets i will pm you my dear :flower:

xx lovelove xx:dust:


----------



## Aster

No probs honey. Got it. Will pop it in the post tomoz. :thumbup:
Anyone else, this is what they look like: (finally got my act together with the camera!!)

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3525/3896626177_443a8f0e57.jpg

Having a nice quiet evening beading and it is fab!!
Hows the rest of you girlies? Brit? JMC?

Ast xxx


----------



## jmc111

Good morning ladies!!! Hope everyone had a great weekend...I feel so lost as we were so busy around the house that I didn't have time to come see all of the updates on you girls!! Well glad AF FINALLY came for you Aster!! Beautiful beads also! Hope everyone is doing well!

Well in on CD14 and no sign of a + OPK at all yet....hardly even a test line at all....i'm on my first round of clomid and im starting to think it might have done nothing to help as I didn't get a positive till CD30 last cycle but turned out I didn't even ovulate....Ugh, feeling pretty discouraged at this point but I'm still holding out hope for all you girls!!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry I haven't been online for a while (although weirdest thing when I went to logon, I found out I already was logged on - don't know how long it's been like that for :shrug:). JMC I feel for you with awkward cycles and opks - I'm the reverse though. Whereas you're waiting for your ovulation clues, mine kind of jumped up from nowhere! 

I was just beginning to get ready to use my opks in the next couple of days when Sunday I had some fertile cm. I didn't pay too much attention to it though 'cos I thought it may have been my antibiotics playing my system up. Then yesterday I had one heck of a load of ewcm with spotting!! Thing is, we haven't bd at all 'cos tbh I really haven't been in the mood 'cos of my wisdom tooth. The weirdest thing though is that I was expecting to ovulate later due to my antibiotics. Who knows... It maybe that I have a really weird cycle this month.

Anyway, I'm glad AF caught up with you sooner rather than later Aster. I hate it when af plays up. 

KLF - if you've bd, you're still in with a chance. 

Gina don't worry too much about opks as it's so easy to miss the LH surge and the only real way of knowing whether you ovulate is to temp. 

JMC here's hoping you don't have to wait too long to enter that 2ww. 

BB - how's things going with you? Glad to hear the smear wasn't that bad. 

Hope I haven't missed anybody.


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hellooooooo ladies!

I have been ignoring you all (only joking). I have been reading your posts, unfortunately I have been watched by all angles since I am sitting at this new desk, and can hardly reply anything..

I am absolutely raging, my cycles are super regular and I was 99% sure that I would OV on the 7th (yesterday) but I have done 3 OPK, one on the 6th, another one yesterday and a third one this morning and they all came back negative!! I can't believe I missed it, now I can't tell when I OVd, when the AF is due this month, nothing at all.. Argh!

My DH and I have been at it last week though lol, so there is still a wee bit of hope. I guess I will just have to wait and see!

Aster, those bracelets are so pretty! Id love to have a karma bracelet, especially if you made it, besides I could do with some that good karma right now after the disastrous OV I had. Ill send u a PM with my address. Im glad to hear that the AF finally arrived, how cheeky of her to turn up so late and play mind games with you! Bad AF, bad..

I am considering using the temperature jobie, how does it work? Can one of you explain me how to do it?

I love the way you girlies use the word "nada", I will have to teach you some other words and use them as our wee "code"..:haha:

Anyway girls, here there is some :dust: and :hug: for all of you, let's hope that this month is little bit better than the last few weeks..

xx


----------



## gina8177

If there is no BFP this month then I think I"m going to have to start temping... per fertility friend I should be ovulating today and I've had no positive OPKs yet. We've been baby making every other day so hopefully we won't miss it.


----------



## XKLFX

:wave:hey brit!!! nice to hear from you again x
and hey bumble bee :wave:

ast thanks hun they are soooo purdy and hopefully will bring us all good karma:hugs:

well went to the doctors today got another appointment for me and him(i cant put DH as not really feelin the D at the mo!) cant get it into his thick skull that smoking is doing damage,plus i gave up in january for this baby so im nice and healthy hes done sweet FA!!:growlmad: 
I am a little peeved to say the least :wacko:

ok so sorry to moan and nag on.....lots of love and :dust: xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Well done for quitting smoking!:thumbup: I know all too well how difficult that is. I quit July 08 'cos I got incredibly broody so just didn't fancy it as much and decided it was a good a time as any to stop. My DH went from smoking cigarettes to smoking cigars instead :roll: - somehow he believes this to be better. 

Don't you worry, you moan away - that's what we're here for. Men, you just wanna crack them over the head at times to get them to listen :grr:.


----------



## jmc111

I agree with Brit XKLFX...great job on quitting!!! It's one of the hardest things I have ever done but well worth it!!! So how's all the lovely ladies doing today so far?! Brit, bumble bee, Aster, XKLFX, Gina?!


----------



## Aster

Yes, well done on quitting hon!! I smoked at uni (menthols no less- how bad is that!! :sick:) But haven't really smoked since. OH and I got into a bad habit on holidays of having an amaretto nightcap (god i luurrrve amaretto) with a filter cigar.. which was so nice. mmmmm... especially when we were in mexico...

You put your foot down though hon with hubby as cigars are just as bad!! Being a brewer my OH has to do alot of ''taste testing'' which normally means at least a pint after work. :winkwink: I have said to him about the affects of alcohol on your :spermy: and how he can't overdo it or just a tiny bit of alcohol and they wont be good enough!! (I am soooooo mean!:haha:) but it has made him think about drinking as no man likes to think they wont be good enough or that there is something wrong with their :spermy:!!!! 

I am going to see my best friend tonight and her little boy who is 2 and is my godson. I can't wait as she gets married in 2 weeks time!! (although I can't go as it is in greece....:cry:) but we will be talking weddings and babies most of the night I think!!! (She is the only person who knows that we are TTC) 
She had a rough time with her pregnancy after PCOS so docs told her she couldn't be pregnant for 6 MONTHS!!!!! They tried to say she had everything from IBS to stomach cancer and even gave her loads of antibiotics and a gastroscopy under a general anaesthetic!!!! :dohh: Luckily he is fine though and is a gorgeous little boy. 

Anyhoo, i have started whittering on again!! (Note to self: that is why i now have a journal!!!!!:dohh:) So will get back to work....lol xxx

P.S those of you who took me up on my offer of bracelts they should go out tomorrow when i get back from Bath, and if you haven't asked and want one just PM me your address! :kiss:


----------



## jmc111

I would love a bracelet Aster but i'm really far away and here's another good laugh for you girls...what is PM!?


----------



## Aster

Personal message (god i spend too much time on forums!! :blush:) it means that you can send me your message without showing it to the whole forum.

If you want a bracelet sweet, it is no problem as I am putting them in the workl post so unless you are on Mars... its ok :winkwink: :hugs:

Got the paper doing an article on the brewery and hubby has signed me up for the photos!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! They don't understand the importance of giving us warning do they!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrr:growlmad:

A xxx


----------



## gina8177

Congrats on quitting! I know how hard it is, I quit a few years ago!

I got my smiley on my CBDOPK today! So excited. I guess this means I O later than I thought. Time for some serious BD!


----------



## Aster

What are you doing on here??? Get to it girl!!!! :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## gina8177

Aster said:



> What are you doing on here??? Get to it girl!!!! :winkwink: xxxx

Hubby's at work and won't be home for at least 10 hours... :cry:


----------



## XKLFX

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:hugs:
Helloooooo ladies!!!!!!!!!! wow thanks for all your sweet comments and well dones etc etc :kiss: oh im blushing a lil now :blush:
well.....had firm words and said im fed up of doing everything and him doing nowt,and that i will go back onto BCP if he does not sort it out as i cannot do this emotional rollercoaster every month knowing that there i more i can do (ehhem HE can do) to help get :bfp:

i hope all you guys are well and thanks for all your comments:hug::friends:

Aster me and DH luuurrrvve amaretto!!! we have a large (half empty bottle)of it from when i came back from tenerife last month!!!:drunk: but i feel i may have to nickname you as Dot cotton now i know you smoked menthols lol!!

Gina-crack on lovie and get us a :bfp:

anyhooooos its late,im sleepy,got work :sleep:

love love xxx


----------



## gina8177

I got another :) this morning! I was going by my estimated ovulation by FF which would be CD 15. I am glad I did OPK's this month to make sure I ovulate when I think I do because it looks like I probably ovulate no sooner than tomorrow which is CD 18. So we were definitely timing it wrong!

Hopefully timing it right and plenty of BDing will make this a good month!!!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girls!

How is everyone today?

Im cool, my DH is away again, he is working in Liverpool this time, which is a bit pooh, as I am missing him lots, but he will be back tomorrow, so I am excited about it..

So far I don't have any symptoms of pregnancy at all (I reckon AF should appear sometime next week), I am still kicking myself for missing my OV, really strange that I did, as I mentioned before, I am pretty regular.. Oh well, there is always next month!

What plans to do girls have for the weekend? Im not not doing anything interesting, although I might pop in town to do a bit of shopping, thankfully the weather is surprisingly nice, so it should be worth going..

Alright ladies, enjoy yr weekend!

xx


----------



## jmc111

Helllooooo ladies!!! How are we all doing?! I am ecstatic right now!!! I got a positive OPK today!!! I'm on CD18 today!!! Last cycle was 40 days long total and didn't get a positive OPK till CD30 last cycle!!! This is hopefully a very good sign that the clomid (first round) is working!!!! But now the true test will be to see if I actually do ovulate....will confirm in 7 days with the doctor/lab taking blood!!!


----------



## gina8177

Congrats! That is so exciting! Time for some BDing!

Question: Can you get +'ve OPKs if you don't ovulate?


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Gina!!! Yes, unfortunately you can get positive OPK's and not ovulate. That's what happened to me last cycle. I got all excited (like I was yesterday hehe) when I got the positive OPK and then they have you go get blood drawn and check your progesterone to make sure that you did indeed ovulate and when they checked mine last cycle it was way too low so the doc said I did not ovulate for some reason....very much a letdown and even more confusing!


----------



## Aster

Oh no, JMC thats sounds like a nightmare! Fingers crossed that you have ovulated then!! :hugs: I am sure you will have this month! 

Gina - hope you got lots of :sex: in and this is your month! :thumbup:

BB - hows you feeling today? Still no symptoms? When you due to test? I have everything crossed for you chica. xxxx

KLF - Amaretto is such a vice for me... I am going to die when i have to give up alcohol for 9 months. Although I had quite an unintentionally boozy weekend so going a bit cold turkey now. :dohh:

Hows the rest of you? Brit my sweet, hows that tooth?

I have had a good weekend but very busy. DH decided to pull up one of the laminate floor boards (done by the previous house owner and hideous!!) to see what was underneath. And we got a bit carried away..... we ended up with the room stripped back to the floorboards, some paint to repaint it and 2 armchairs ordered, a carpet fitter booked for thurs and a new TV!!! 

We have an old victorian semi-detached house with one of those bay windows in the front and DH hates the fact that it is the lounge and that people walking past can look in so we are swapping the dining room and lounge around for more privacy so I can't wait!! Should be almost done by the weekend! Yay! :happydance:

Anyhoo, got lots to do so gotta dash! 

lol xxx:hugs:


----------



## jmc111

Wow Aster you and DH were very busy!! I was wondering where you were! Doesn't that feel good though!? We did the same this weekend....lots of things around the house including taking off wallpaper which is NOT fun at all! A lot of organizing and cleaning out of junk! Good news though for me this weekend!!! I got a positive OPK on Saturday and Sunday! But now im very confused because this is my 1st month temping and using FF and according to FF it says i o'd on Friday and am now 3dpo?! Do any of you girls know what this means?! I put my chart down below somehow hehe...that FF is confusing!


----------



## XKLFX

hello ladies!:hugs:
hows is everybody getting on?
just got back from a rather lovely weekend in london,went to see chicago had michelle williams from destinys child playing roxie hart :thumbup:
well im guessing im due af this friday so will keep updated as to how i get on!!
BB i hope you get ur :bfp: and JMC i hope you have OV :dust:

Just a short one as still have hangover from weekend :wacko: over did it a lil :dohh:

x


----------



## AriannasMama

Hi everyone! I am TTC #1 and I SHOULD be ovulating on the 26th of September (give or take a few days because my period is late, hopefully its a good late! lol) Any cycle buddies?


----------



## Aster

JMC - I don't use FF so I don't know I'm afraid but I can sympathise with the wallpaper... what a nightmare!! We had wall paper and those horrible (and dangerous) polystyrene ceiling tiles in the now office and took forever to do that room but it was so worth it! Spent last night painting so felt very good but very sleepy this morning!

K - I really want to see chicago! I bet it was amazing! Was it a special occasion or just a nice treat? got everything crossed that witchie doesn't come on friday.....:dust:

And Hi Mrs Stokes, nice to see you. :hugs:

Right gotta go do some work but will pop back later. 
loves xxx


----------



## XKLFX

Aster said:


> JMC - I don't use FF so I don't know I'm afraid but I can sympathise with the wallpaper... what a nightmare!! We had wall paper and those horrible (and dangerous) polystyrene ceiling tiles in the now office and took forever to do that room but it was so worth it! Spent last night painting so felt very good but very sleepy this morning!
> 
> K - I really want to see chicago! I bet it was amazing! Was it a special occasion or just a nice treat? got everything crossed that witchie doesn't come on friday.....:dust:
> 
> And Hi Mrs Stokes, nice to see you. :hugs:
> 
> Right gotta go do some work but will pop back later.
> loves xxx


it was fabulous i have always wanted to see it in the west end,girlhood dream come true!!! Me and DH had a few red letter days so we booked it all over the weekend was lovely! 
well i managed to give MYSELF food poisoning last night :blush:so writing this from the comfort of my bed :thumbup:
could be down to some mouldy mushrooms i think,im not a crap cook im quite good but it was one of those split moment things do i use them dnt i...i even took them out of the pan to chuck them then put them back in!!!:wacko: my poor DH was up with me all night into this morning bless him!
i hope :witch: does not come but with this awfull food poisoning plus being so incredibly boozy at the weekend i would not be suprised if she is bang on time!!!!:cry:

xxxx


----------



## Aster

Awww sweetie! I was brought up in a house hold of slightly fluffy stuff that never killed me! But I am a bit more careful now! I once got food poisoning from a restaurant when it was a veggie dish so who knows what that was! 
Sending big hugs and hope you feel better soon! xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya girls :wave:. I'm back from Sicily and SIL's wedding was fabulous, I've had the most craziest of times. I've had a few Italians, including DH's dad, rubbing my belly asking if I can give them a baby... Like I'm not trying :roll:. The worst of it though is that they always rub the belly just after I've eaten a whole heap of food!! I'm sure they believe I've got an announcement but am just keeping it to myself :rofl:. 

JMC I reckon FF will pinpoint ovulation as Sunday if you put in another high temp today.


----------



## jmc111

Good morning Brit! Glad to have you back! So glad you had a great time at the wedding...hopefully you will have an announcement for them very soon! 

Yes!!! I'm soooo excited! my first cycle charting and using FF and first time temping at all and I think im gettin the hang of it! I was so excited that I got the high temp today! Now from what I understand or im guessing is that I need it to stay high for a heck of a lot more days and that'll be a good sign!?! Thanks for noticing Brit! I'm ecstatic but trying not to get too excited just yet!


----------



## Aster

Hiya Brit!!! :hugs: 
Missed you chica! And am trying my hardest not to hate you for getting to go to sicily! :sulk: I am sooooooo jealous! But how nice for a family wedding, and i know what you mean about the belly stroking although mine is normally hubby who knows better! :blush: 

JMC - am soooo excited for you and just realised that I better start :sex: soon!!! I have been so laid back this month after being so desperate in my first month of trying that I have almost forgotten about it!! Coupled with the decorating and mad last minute room moving I have neglected it!! (although will perhaps not go as mad as last month when hubby actually tried to use the 'I'm tired' phrase!:haha: Bad luck buddy, we have to make some babies!) 
Am feeling a bit funny about it all but will save the essays for my journal!!! 

lol to all, last night of painting tonight (its a big one) then carpet and sky go in tomoz and then big TV arrives some time after that! Yay!!!!!

Ast xxxx

P.S for those of you who took me up on the bracelets, they went in the post today! Sorry for the delay but things were such a mess I had a job to find them! :kiss:


----------



## Aster

Ooo Just thought I would share this link:

www.babyhopes.com

there is some great info and some charts to download too!! (Like a PDF for charting CM!!!)


----------



## jmc111

Hi Aster!!! Good to hear from you today as well! I agree with being jealous of Brit!! 

Thanks! I'm so excited too! Ooooo yes you better get Bd'ing and tell DH he has no chance of bein "too tired" the next few days hehe. That's probably a good thing that you've been more relaxed so far this cycle though!! 

Good work on almost being done painting!!! Ok here's another laugh for you girls im sure but what is "sky"?!


----------



## Aster

Think you might call it 'cable'?? It is the box you have for all the satellite channels... can't live without america's next top model!! (rather affectionately renamed 'Americas next top idiot' by my hubby!:roll:)

lol xxx


----------



## jmc111

Ohhhh haha ok thanks Ast!!! That's too funny about America's next top idiot!!! So true!!


----------



## Aster

I know that really, but it is such good TV!!!!


----------



## XKLFX

hey ladies!
wow so its that time again already! sending lots of baby dusts and luck to you all, enjoy trying lol!! x

JMC keep us up to date with the temps!! xx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks XKLFX!!!! Are you testing soon!? 

I will definitely keep you girls updated on my temps!! I had no clue you could tell so much just by temping! I would recommend it to all! This is no doubt going to be a lonnnggggg two weeks!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

JMC have you read all FF's charting courses? There's one heck of a load to go through but definitely worth while. It's good to have high temps after ovulation but in some cases around 4/5 or even 9 dpo there can be a temp drop but this can mean implantation (but then again, not always). The thing with temping is to try not to over analyse each individual temp but to look at the range of temps throughout dpo, which as per usual requires waiting :dohh:. It is very exciting temping but also frustrating when in the 2ww 'cos no sooner as you've taken your temp, you want the whole day to pass so that you can take another temp. 

Aster, defo start bding but I know the feeling of bding 'til being completely shattered of it. I was like that last month to the point that I couldn't wait to be in the 2ww 'cos then the pressure is off. It's a shame to turn bding into a chore but unfortunately to get that :baby: it has to be to a point.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

BTW, KLF how are you feeling today?


----------



## jmc111

Good morning everyone!!! How are you all doing?! I'm pretty good...My temp went up a tad again today so im hoping that's a good sign!!! I'm 4DPO today and i've noticed that i'm VERY bloated....does anyone know if this is normal!? and (TMI sorry) I have had a lot of cervical fluid today....


----------



## XKLFX

:kiss::kiss::kiss:ASTER THE BRACELET IT BEAUTIFULL :kiss::kiss::kiss:
The poem is rather lovely as well :hugs: thank you so much it has really brightened my day :friends:

jmc -im not testing this one just going to wait for :witch: i dont even feel pregnant i know in my heart and my head its not my time this cycle sooooo rather than waste my money on pg test i shall buy some tampax!!!!:rofl:

brit- i am feeling lots better thank you :hugs: although i still getting nasty cramps across my tummy :wacko:

also jmc- i have no idea about the cervical fluid thing,i was under the impression it drys up before af but i always get loads!! its a difficult thing for me to get to grips with plus it can change for so many different reasons but fingers crossed its for a good one hunny :dust:

right im off on a driving lesson so toot toot beep beep get out my way or il run you over hahahahahaah

laters potaters xxxxxxxxxx:winkwink:


----------



## jmc111

Thanks for the good laugh XKLFX...I really hope next month is your month then!

That's so odd about the CM!!! It's like runnin out at times haha sorry way too much TMI

Ok here might be another "make ya laugh" questions of mine haha....Ok, so i've seen some ladies say something about a BIG "D" in their posts....like this is a symptom...what the heck is a big "d"!? Am I being dense?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

jmc111 said:


> Ok here might be another "make ya laugh" questions of mine haha....Ok, so i've seen some ladies say something about a BIG "D" in their posts....like this is a symptom...what the heck is a big "d"!? Am I being dense?

:shrug: I haven't got a foggiest!! It would be interesting to know though. 

KLF that made me giggle about the tooting. It reminded me of being in Sicily 'cos that's all they do! 

I'm soooooooo excited.... I'm off to Australia tomorrow for a whole month!!! I just had a bit of a panic on though 'cos I just asked DH whether I'll be able to get internet access. Phew... Looks like I'll be able to at times. Good, good.


----------



## jmc111

Austrailia?!?! How are you girls always traveling so much!? A whole month?! What for?! We'll miss you!


----------



## hope27

Hey there, I'm kind of new to this whole thing... we've been trying for about 3months now and must admit it's hard not to get horribly disappointed when the tests come back negative. I haven't taken any ovulation tests, but kind of guess it but think I may invest in one of the digital ovulation kits Bumble Bee mentioned... Just finding this whole thing depressing, esp as my twin sister has two kids and keeps saying 'your time will come' which is so true, yet so frustrating all the same.

If anyone has any tips to help then please shout! My period is completely erratic - I've been getting pelvic twinges which my sister said could be plantation signs but so far absolutely nothing. I now fear that perhaps I'd been reading too much stuff and it was just me mentally thinking I had it?! Don't know... hard to guage. 

I keep getting told to stop thinking about trying to fall pregnant but it's sooooo hard, esp when it feels like everywhere I look someone is preggers. 

Sorry, I'm venting... xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

jmc111 said:


> Austrailia?!?! How are you girls always traveling so much!? A whole month?! What for?! We'll miss you!

It's a biggie holiday for my DH's birthday. :plane: I'm a lucky girl really.

Hope27, where are you in your cycle? I know exactly what you mean about all this ttc being depressing, it is very difficult to stay positive but it will happen for us, we just have to learn to be patient - will you remind me that I said this come a few weeks?! I'm the worst at being patient - I want everything like yesterday!! Don't worry about venting though, you vent away - it's what we're here for :hugs2:. 

As for the erratic AF, I've heard that Agnus Cactus helps sort out this but tbh don't know all that much about it.


----------



## XKLFX

Girls, just refer to me as k if its easier i only had this as my user name as it did not like anything else i put in:wacko:
Jmc dont worry about tmi i think we are all guilty of it but it dont bother us :thumbup: i know what you mean though sometimes it feels like af!!!!
i dont know what big d mean either but as before if you find out let us know :kiss:

Brit you are soooooo lucky!!!!! have a fantastic time xx:kiss:

Hope27 welcome! we are all in the same boat here so vent away :thumbup: i think we all get down by things ive been trying for 6-7 months and my sis is due next month,everyone around me is getting preggers just thinking about it!!!!
:friends: i have to say we are a brilliant group :blush: i know its been a great help to me coming on here and havin a chat/vent its not obsessin but sometimes its just better to speak to women in the same position as you coz they know!!! 

hope everyone has a good weekend xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## gina8177

Sorry I haven't been around! Wrote my CA exam the past three days, boy am I glad that it's done.

No new news here, I'm 8 DPO so I'm stating to get the itch to test even though I know I should wait a while! :) I'm had tender breasts for the past week...

Brit - have fun in Australia!!!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girls!!!!!!!!

Im so sorry for being around this week, I have been busy in the evenings, and at my new and "fantastic" desk I can't check Internet at all.

Right ladies, my AF time is getting closer. As I mentioned before, I missed OV this month, I thought I would have ovulated on the 7th Sept (Monday), but now I don't know when that happened as on the 7th and 8th the OV tests came up negative, so Im guessing the AF should make her appearance between today and this Sunday. So far I haven't had any pregnancy symptoms whatsoever, so most likely it is going to be another little disappointment. I had a few period symptoms today (slight cramps, etc) which have now stopped, and although my boobs are no sore, they feel absolutely huge. Again, this is normally another one of my AF symptoms, so we'll see.. I will keep you all updated though.

Aster, can I just say what a lovely bracelet you sent me!!!!!! U r so talented!!!! I loved the poem, the wee organza packaging, everything!! I got it last nite on the post and was wearing it today at work, it is so delicate and cute!! Thanks very much pet, I really mean it..xo

Brit, have a fab time in Australia!!! Make sure you buy a pair of Ugg boots, I love them and they are really cheap over there (or so Ive been told..!)

Hope27, welcome to the thread! Don't be stressing hun, keep doing what you are doing, and don't worry, this is what this place is for, have a wee vent anytime you want, or two, or three.. Here is a big :hug: for you!

To you and to the rest of the ladies, K, gina, jmc, have a lovely weekend!

xo


----------



## Bumble-bee

Ha ha ha! I wrote, "Im so sorry for being around this week"! My head is totally pickled!:dohh:


----------



## gina8177

I was bad this morning and tested even though I'm only 9 DPO... it was BFN. And although I know I should keep holding off I'm going to test tomorrow again. lol!

I was staring so hard at the test I convinced myself there was a faint line... but the hubby assured me it was in my head.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

G'day girls! You may think me mad but DH has just gone off to print some docs so I thought I'd be secret squirrel and quickly check in on you guys - I'm sure DH would throttle me if he knew. 

Gina sorry to hear about the bfn but keep your chin up, 9dpo is still early - although I think I'm gonna be testing tomorrow just 'cos I've been really wanting a glass of wine but have been soooooo good. Athough I really don't think I'll be seeing any positive this month mainly due to those damn antibiotics I took - sorted my tooth out but messed my system up big and proper. I've been spotting weirdly this cycle as well.

We're in Syndey this week and it's fab so far, although kinda blew me away that I lost 9 hours just from stepping off the plane. 

Good luck this month girls :kiss:


----------



## Aster

Aww Brit my sweet I am just catching up!!! You are down under???!!!! 
You lucky Mrs!!! Could I be any more jealous! :wink: Sorry I missed you but hope you will still be in here every now and again and not forget about us? :hugs: Got everything crossed and let us know how you get on..... xxxx

Gina - dont fret sweetie, you wait til that witchie shows otherwise you are still in! Sending you loads of dust and hugs.:kiss:

BB - how you getting on? Any sign of witchie? xxx

K  hows you doing? 

I have had a busy but nice weekend, I saw my best friend her fiance and godson on Friday night for her last meal before she flies off to greece to get married and it was so nice and exciting to see her but I was a bit emotional about not being at the wedding. Am really looking forward to staying with H for a week though and even my hubby commented on how cute he was (he isnt that good with other peoples toddlers!!) which is a miracle!! Went out on Saturday night with my friend for her birthday and had a meal which was a bit mad as she was 33 (she and hubby dont ever want kids) but 2 of her best friends were there and both were 5 months pregnant so just talked about that all night. Cant wait till I can join in! :winkwink:

Had a meal with the outlaws on subday after going to church at the church we got married in (which is practically next door to inlaws) as they had some repairs done and were doinf a rededication which was really nice as hadn't been there since we got married :blush:

Got more beading to do tonight :happydance: after i have done the washing up and some tidying! :wacko: Will post some pics when I have finished! 

Love hugs and dust to all. :hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## jmc111

Hello girls!! Brit sounds like you're havin a blast down under!! I'm so jealous too!!!

Aster!!! Sounds like you're busy workin away again and had a nice busy weekend! I have been running to the mailbox everyday hoping to see your awesome present....im sure it's taking much longer to get to me than the others! I will check as soon as I get home again today!


----------



## XKLFX

:flower: hey ladies!
just a quick one today as a lil sleepy :sleep:
had my bestest friend round tonight for dinner,cooked an amazing curry followed but 99 ice creams and tea and chocolate hobknobs!(our perfect night in always results in tea and cake or tea and buiscuits:happydance:)
well no :witch: but i keep gettin lil back twinges and now im bloated and cm disapeared(sorry tmi!) so im guessing she is round the corner :wacko: no other symptoms boobs are fine they actually have not hurt at all this cycle which has been lovely :thumbup: everything seems pretty normal :shrug: think my cycle is a lil messy from being so sick last week, il let you know when af arrives.....this is going to be my longest cycle so far :dohh:

gina your still in it babe xx

night all xxx:kiss: (that wasnt quick at all lol!!!)


----------



## Aster

Morning girlies!! 

I had a chinese last night and just snoozed on the sofa so didn't get any beading done!:blush: and now feel really fat and guilty!:cry: 
Gave me crazy dreams too and not nice ones either... had horrible nightmares about having a MC...:cry::cry::cry: and hubby said he had mad nightmares too, so maybe I wont be visiting that place again!!!

Got my grocery delivery coming tonight so lots of healthy things and even bought some salmon fillets for their omega thingies!! (I am really not a fish fan but know that when I am PG I am going to have to eat it so thought I could cover it in cajun spices and learn to love it!!! :munch: I want a brainy baby so gonna have to just get over it!! :haha: 

JMC - don't fret sweetie, your package will come. My US supplier for beads takes about a week to get to me so it could be tomorrow or thurs yet. Are you testing yet?

K - sounds like a perfect evening, I love ice cream! Fingers crossed that this is BFP symptoms and niot witchie! When are you due? :hugs:

I think I am actually imagining my OV pains now as seem to be twitchy all the time and getting in my daily :sex: just in case! It is funny how before TTC I would not notice OV pains or anything else but now you feel every twinge!!! :roll: I get alot of wierd butterfly type twinges but think it is probably just wind!! :rofl: 

:hugs: to all. xxxxx


----------



## jmc111

Morning girls!!! SOunds like a yummy night K!!! And hopefully those aren't AF symptoms you're having....I don't think they are!

Aster...thanks hunie!!! I am just so excited for the beads to come!!! I hardly ever get packages...only bills haha. You get your groceries delivered to you?!?! Wow that would be great! haha...I have to make a trip there at least once a week! I'm not testing yet....I'm only 9DPO today but my temp rose a bit again! I'm not gonna test till 9/30 and that will be 17DPO i believe but AF will come before then if im not prego so we shall see!!! I hear you on feeling all the twinges and little bubbles and everything...haha...I think that's just us being obsessed!!


----------



## Aster

God, that makes me sound so lazy!!:blush: But I only really get one day off and I don't want to be spending the whole time in the supermarket. It only costs £3 (about $5) for it to be delivered and means that my blood pressure isn't sky high!! We have a really large store quite close to us and it is a total nightmare to go to after work, there are always screaming kids, useless cashiers and by the time I have lugged a 15 kilo sack of dog food to the car, I am not in the best of moods!!:growlmad:
It also helps me stay within budget and planned meals and means that I don't just buy what i fancy eating at that time!! :blush: I totally recommend it to anyone as i have saved a fortune by not having those 'impulse buys' that you get when you walk in the door. :thumbup: And when you have babies, it is a godsend!!! (I used to be a nanny for twin baby girls so we couldn't ever go to the supermarket and did all the shopping online)

Anyhoo, just didn't want you all to think I am spoiled...:nope: hope your all having a lovely afternoon (or morning if you are across the pond) the sun is actually shining here which is a miracle!!! :happydance:

Ast xxx


----------



## XKLFX

:witch:


Aster said:


> God, that makes me sound so lazy!!:blush: But I only really get one day off and I don't want to be spending the whole time in the supermarket. It only costs £3 (about $5) for it to be delivered and means that my blood pressure isn't sky high!! We have a really large store quite close to us and it is a total nightmare to go to after work, there are always screaming kids, useless cashiers and by the time I have lugged a 15 kilo sack of dog food to the car, I am not in the best of moods!!:growlmad:
> It also helps me stay within budget and planned meals and means that I don't just buy what i fancy eating at that time!! :blush: I totally recommend it to anyone as i have saved a fortune by not having those 'impulse buys' that you get when you walk in the door. :thumbup: And when you have babies, it is a godsend!!! (I used to be a nanny for twin baby girls so we couldn't ever go to the supermarket and did all the shopping online)
> 
> Anyhoo, just didn't want you all to think I am spoiled...:nope: hope your all having a lovely afternoon (or morning if you are across the pond) the sun is actually shining here which is a miracle!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ast xxx


hahahahah Aster im so with you on the online shopping!!!!:thumbup:
i have been doing it for a year now and for the sake of £5 its well worth it,my stress levels rise to a whole new level if i have to enter a supermarket!
now i just sit on my sofa with a nice glass of something a shop away :happydance::coffee:

well i think i was due this monday just gone,based on my longest cycle which has been 42 days i based it on that,plus although did not get positive opk i think i ov on the 5th september had the ewcm thing! but im not getting excited as my cycles have been getting longer and longer each month plus was so sick last tuesday with that food poisoning i think that has messed my cycle up as well,soooooo still no :witch: but still bloated have the low back ache etc so sure its round the corner!!! will kepp you all posted:kiss:

jmc-i have fingers,toes,arms,(not legs though lol!) crossed for you :dust:
got docs tomorrow for DH smoking :wacko:

chinese tonight and a chill out as feelin a lil tired today,wore myslf out with all that food last night!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aster

Hubby is actually allergic to supermarkets so it is a strain on my own! :winkwink:

Are you not going to test?????!!!!!:wacko: I would have peed on about a million sticks by now?? You should test? :kiss:

Ast xx


----------



## jmc111

Aster said:


> God, that makes me sound so lazy!!:blush: But I only really get one day off and I don't want to be spending the whole time in the supermarket. It only costs £3 (about $5) for it to be delivered and means that my blood pressure isn't sky high!! We have a really large store quite close to us and it is a total nightmare to go to after work, there are always screaming kids, useless cashiers and by the time I have lugged a 15 kilo sack of dog food to the car, I am not in the best of moods!!:growlmad:
> It also helps me stay within budget and planned meals and means that I don't just buy what i fancy eating at that time!! :blush: I totally recommend it to anyone as i have saved a fortune by not having those 'impulse buys' that you get when you walk in the door. :thumbup: And when you have babies, it is a godsend!!! (I used to be a nanny for twin baby girls so we couldn't ever go to the supermarket and did all the shopping online)
> 
> Anyhoo, just didn't want you all to think I am spoiled...:nope: hope your all having a lovely afternoon (or morning if you are across the pond) the sun is actually shining here which is a miracle!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ast xxx

Oh Aster hunie I didnt mean to sound mean or that I thought you are lazy!!! I am jealous!!! I think we have delivery service but it's just not common or people that do it here are most likely rich....im sure it's just a lot different....gosh it sounds like a great idea though in terms of saving money...we grocery shop at walmart which has everything there so i do usually end up spending tons more than i went for! Have to have this dog toy or have to have this rug or curtian....haha


----------



## jmc111

XKLFX said:


> :witch:
> 
> 
> Aster said:
> 
> 
> God, that makes me sound so lazy!!:blush: But I only really get one day off and I don't want to be spending the whole time in the supermarket. It only costs £3 (about $5) for it to be delivered and means that my blood pressure isn't sky high!! We have a really large store quite close to us and it is a total nightmare to go to after work, there are always screaming kids, useless cashiers and by the time I have lugged a 15 kilo sack of dog food to the car, I am not in the best of moods!!:growlmad:
> It also helps me stay within budget and planned meals and means that I don't just buy what i fancy eating at that time!! :blush: I totally recommend it to anyone as i have saved a fortune by not having those 'impulse buys' that you get when you walk in the door. :thumbup: And when you have babies, it is a godsend!!! (I used to be a nanny for twin baby girls so we couldn't ever go to the supermarket and did all the shopping online)
> 
> Anyhoo, just didn't want you all to think I am spoiled...:nope: hope your all having a lovely afternoon (or morning if you are across the pond) the sun is actually shining here which is a miracle!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ast xxx
> 
> 
> hahahahah Aster im so with you on the online shopping!!!!:thumbup:
> i have been doing it for a year now and for the sake of £5 its well worth it,my stress levels rise to a whole new level if i have to enter a supermarket!
> now i just sit on my sofa with a nice glass of something a shop away :happydance::coffee:
> 
> well i think i was due this monday just gone,based on my longest cycle which has been 42 days i based it on that,plus although did not get positive opk i think i ov on the 5th september had the ewcm thing! but im not getting excited as my cycles have been getting longer and longer each month plus was so sick last tuesday with that food poisoning i think that has messed my cycle up as well,soooooo still no :witch: but still bloated have the low back ache etc so sure its round the corner!!! will kepp you all posted:kiss:
> 
> jmc-i have fingers,toes,arms,(not legs though lol!) crossed for you :dust:
> got docs tomorrow for DH smoking :wacko:
> 
> chinese tonight and a chill out as feelin a lil tired today,wore myslf out with all that food last night!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

YAY!!! K that sounds so promising!!! Hoping this is it for you!!! Thanks for crossing everything for me and I got everything crossed for you too!!! 

Sounds like a great night planned....enjoy it!!! TEST SOON!!!! hehe


----------



## XKLFX

honestly Ast and Jmc..... im too scared too:shrug: i dont want to get a negative:cry: im trying not to hype it up and TRUST me i have wanted to buy i test sooooooo bad!!! i have the doctors tomorrow so il ask there opinion might get a freebie one from them lol!!:happydance:

i was giving myself until tomorrow anyways then if not i WILL buy a test friday!!

LOVE U GUYS :hugs: XXXX


----------



## jmc111

That sounds like a good plan K.....I totally understand being nervous and scared to test...that's exactly how I am this cycle!!! What are you goin to the doc for sweets?! I hope everything's ok?


----------



## XKLFX

jmc111 said:


> That sounds like a good plan K.....I totally understand being nervous and scared to test...that's exactly how I am this cycle!!! What are you goin to the doc for sweets?! I hope everything's ok?

oh yeah everything is fine im just going with the hubby as he needs to quit smoking to help achieve the baby dream!! and for his health as well :thumbup:

well i will let you know how i get on hunni! :kiss:

have a good evening xx


----------



## Aster

Awww big hugs to you girlies... you are the best! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
And good luck at the docs, will be thinking of you. xx:kiss:

P.S JMC don't worry sweets you didn't upset me but just read back over my post and made me look a bit stuck up!! Heehee.. chance would be a fine thing!:winkwink: lol xxxxxx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks girls!!! I am soooo grateful to all of you....My doctor called this afternoon with GREAT news!!! I ovulated!!! He said my progesterone says I for sure ovulated so he said either call him when AF starts again so we can up my dosage of Clomid and try to get my o date even closer to 14 days or call him when I get a positive test!!!! YAY!!!!

Now i'm off to look into grocery stores that deliver!!! Honestly, I am!!! It would be sooo nice!


----------



## gina8177

JMC - congrats on ovulating!!!
Aster - it arrived in the mail this morning, I love it!!! thanks again!

So I've tested every day (can't help myself). Today I swore I had a light line and I know you aren't supposed to read the tests later, but when I came home there was definitely a line on my FRER. So here's hoping tomorrow I get a + on my CB.


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Gina!!!! OOOOOO sounds promising for you!!!! I can't wait to see if it's a BFP soon!!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Aster

Ooo congrats Jmc!! That is sooo cool!:hugs:

Gina - I soooo hope this is your BFP.... I have a good feeling honey so let us know as soon as you test!!! :winkwink: :kiss: 

I had some EWCM today to that is good and have been :sex: for the last 4 days so fingers crossed for me too! xxxx

K - how was your appt? xxx

Ast xx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Ast!!! I'm really keeping everything crossed...the witch should be arriving anytime now so i'm anxiously awaiting to see what she decides!!! I keep running to the bathroom and seeing if there's any spotting yet haha....

Oh woo hoo!!! Good job Ast...catch that egg!!! Do you use Opks?? Keep BD'n and jump on hubby again to make sure!!!


----------



## Aster

Ooo I really hope so honey!:hugs::hugs: 

No I haven't used OPK's this cycle as I got a bit over excited when I used them for the first time last cycle and managed to pee on them all waaaaay before OV'ing and spent a small fortune...:blush: 

But if this isn't my month i think I may invest in a digital one:thumbup: as not sure about those plain stick ones? 

Will make sure i jump on hubby later just to check!! :winkwink:

Axxxx


----------



## XKLFX

:hi: hello ladies :hugs:
well goodness me gina!!!! fingers crossed for you i really hope this is it for you,how exciting :happydance:

JMC-brilliant news about the OV fingers crossed you got that egg hook line and sinker :happydance:

Ast get on it girl!!:winkwink:

right well docs....have to go in novemeber time for blood tests if my cycles still scatty to see if im actually OVing:cry: it feels a bit weird thinking i might not actually be doing what i need to for a baby im quiet upset about it! also have been told as DH has 2 children already if it got to the point of IVF we would not be offerd it on the NHS!! so would have to pay (i am actually considering making a voodoo doll of his ex wife right now!) so as you can probably imagine feeling a pretty nasty mix bag of emotions right now, i lovee his kids but there not mine, and i hate the fact his bitch ex wife got the joy of having his children!! :growlmad:

im feeling so low, i actually wonder if i want kids with him i feel no connection with anything at the mo! :shrug:
xxxxx


----------



## XKLFX

ok just read my post!!!!!!!!!! sorry for the totall downer!!!!!!!

no AF yet still ocasional back twinges,bloated MOODY!!!lol!! bit more milky cm but not loads....i justa dont knowa!!! xxx


----------



## jmc111

Ohhh K im so sorry you're feelin down....I can understand what you are saying though....Try to keep your chin up though hun....It will all come into place for you, I just know it!


----------



## jmc111

Oh my gosh Aster thank you soooo much!!! I have been so excited to get the bracelet and it came today! I absolutely LOVE it!!!! I honestly had tears come to my eyes when I opened the package and found it and the nice note you included!!! I can't thank you enough....I'm so glad to have you and all of you girls in this crazy TTC madness!!!! I really hope this braclet is the luck i'm needing!!!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies! 

I am sending out a massive hug to you all, this TTC business is so stressful and this site is so fab in bringing us together for support. 

:hug:

K - sweetie pie, I wish I could come over and give you a big hug. It must be hard when your partner has previous kids and I can uncerstand why you feel sad. Don't stress about the IVF route just yet though, how long have you been trying?? It is good that you are seeing a doc but don't jump feet first into 'I can't have children' (dont you go do what I do all the time missy!:winkwink: Panic first and think rationally later!:roll:) just yet. :kiss:
PM me if you want to chat at all, I am a good listener. :coffee: xxxx And you aint out yet.. so test will ya!!? (I find the lead up to testing more stressful than the actual testing and it is a huge relief when I do test!!) 

JMC - Your welcome honey, :hugs: hope it brings you super dust! :dust:

I am now doubting my little bit of EWCM as I havent had any more (I had a huge one last cycle) so am just going to :sex: until I have to go on sunday, as I should have OV'd by then. Am sad to be leaving hubby for a whole week as we haven't ever been apart for a whole week ever before and as we are together 24/7 (we work together too) it will be really strange. :cry:

Anyhoo, going to make a nice cup of tea and play with my beadies!! :happydance:

A xxx


----------



## jmc111

Morning girls!!! 

Aster hunie where are you going?! That would be sooo hard!!! A whole week?! Will you be able to obsess with us on BnB?!


----------



## Aster

Am going to stay in Bath (about 2 and a half hours from home) for a week with my godson (he is 2!:wacko:) while his parents are on their honeymoon! So it will be fun but a challenge!! Taking my laptop though so will be on BnB alot I should imagine!:winkwink: All those free evenings alone....:cry:

Ast xxx


----------



## jmc111

Awwww hun that is so nice of you!!! Well i'm glad we'll be able to keep you company at least!!! So im a little worried and not sure if I should be...I'm so new to the temping/charting...but my temp dropped this morning...does this mean that it might keep dropping now or is this normal?!


----------



## Aster

I don't temp honey so I don't know I'm afraid...:shrug:

Ast xx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks hun.....

Anyone else know if I should be worried?!?


----------



## Aster

Have you read the info on FF on the left hand side??? I am not registered but you may find an answer here:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/

A xxx


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Ast!!! I just checked that out and it helped a bit!!! I just wish I could know for sure....this next few days is going to be torture...i'm completely obsessed!!


----------



## XKLFX

:wacko:



Aster said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> I am sending out a massive hug to you all, this TTC business is so stressful and this site is so fab in bringing us together for support.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> K - sweetie pie, I wish I could come over and give you a big hug. It must be hard when your partner has previous kids and I can uncerstand why you feel sad. Don't stress about the IVF route just yet though, how long have you been trying?? It is good that you are seeing a doc but don't jump feet first into 'I can't have children' (dont you go do what I do all the time missy!:winkwink: Panic first and think rationally later!:roll:) just yet. :kiss:
> PM me if you want to chat at all, I am a good listener. :coffee: xxxx And you aint out yet.. so test will ya!!? (I find the lead up to testing more stressful than the actual testing and it is a huge relief when I do test!!)
> 
> JMC - Your welcome honey, :hugs: hope it brings you super dust! :dust:
> 
> I am now doubting my little bit of EWCM as I havent had any more (I had a huge one last cycle) so am just going to :sex: until I have to go on sunday, as I should have OV'd by then. Am sad to be leaving hubby for a whole week as we haven't ever been apart for a whole week ever before and as we are together 24/7 (we work together too) it will be really strange. :cry:
> 
> Anyhoo, going to make a nice cup of tea and play with my beadies!! :happydance:
> 
> A xxx

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: AST THANKS SOOOOO MUCH xxxxx i do feel like i have had a hug from you :flower: i think i m over the moody blues now lol!! jesus i am shockingly embarrased about that rant:blush:
I love this group,DH had a bit of a pop about it the other day wants to knw why i wont talk to him,tried to explain he just wont understand, and he didnt understand that!!!! he cuts th convo whenever i mention the word period let alone try and discuss OV,EWCM etc lol, so glad i got u girls:friends::smug:
same for you though Ast if your on your own PM me,likewise im a good listener so we can both get some stuff of our chests if needs be! x

WELL..... you will be pleased to know i bought my FR tests got 2for 1 :thumbup: i will probably test tomorrow morning :wacko:AAAHHHHH SOOOOOO NERVOUS....but not in the same breath but i know i will be able to stop thinking about it as soon as its done! 

So still no af again sorry for the tmi,but have had milky cm again knicker marking if you not what i mean,:blush: not extreme but knew it was there,back twinges have eased off but keep feeling pullling pains in my groin which is nasty! otherwise dont feel preggo in the slightest!!hahahaha:help:
im loooooosing the plot

hope all you ladies are well???? gina,jmc??hows it going? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sorry for overly long post!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XKLFX

quick update: BFN from a FR test this morning,now booking docotrs as been 7 weeks since last AF!!!!!! X


----------



## Aster

Morning girlies! 

K - fingers crossed for you honey, is probably wise to go see your doc just to check its all ok. I know what you mean about hubby although it is more that I have my 'imaginary' online friends and not that i don't discuss CM with him! :haha: He can't even pick up the dog poo when we go to the park (he declares it a 'mummy's' job :roll:) so god knows when he comes to a nappy!)

I haven't heard from my best friend yet though and am supposed to be having her son for a week!!!:wacko: Think its a bit off that she hasn't contacted me at all but maybe the wedding has preoccupied her a bit! 

Anyhoo, on the ttc front, nothing to report, haven't had any more ewcm but had some cramping pains yesterday so hope that is good? Apart from that it is :sex: tonight and tomorrow morning (DH is out sat night and we dont need drunk :spermy: !! ) and then it is just fingers crossed time!!:winkwink:

Right must actually do some work as off all next week looking after H...:wacko::happydance:

lol xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

G'day girls. K totally feel ya, I'm in the same boat - my DH has a child from previous marriage so can completely understand! To top it all off DH's DD knows that we're ttc (this info was slipped from a family member while we were in Sicily) and now I feel soooo much pressure!

JMC I've got my fingers crossed that your temp rises back up again tomorrow. Temp dips at this stage are scary but your temp is still above the coverline. My AF got me and I didn't even have a blinkin' dip but I've been spotting for so long that I kind of knew she'd come. Although AF came early, I think this month was a complete no no really 'cos of the antibiotics I took so gonna try not to take any this month. 

Happy bding Aster!! You go catch that egg!

Gina anymore news of that + hpt? 

This month we're gonna try the SMEP and I'm gonna be doing the headstand after bding!! We will get that bfp, we will get that bfp............ 

Happy bding and loads of dust from down under xx


----------



## Aster

Morning girlies!

HI Brit!! :wave: or should I say g'day!:winkwink:

I have been awake really early as I am soooo excited!! I got an email yesterday to say that I have been selected as one of 4 finalists for a jewellery competition that I entered!! The awards are at a show next week.....:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Had to share that with you guys as am sooooooo happy and at least this will take my mind off the 2ww!!!

Hows you all doing gina? any news? Hope your just too busy celebrating:winkwink:

JMC- how are those temps?

Will pop in later as DH is at the rugby all day today :roll: so no :sex: for me tonight! :nope: Leave for Bath in the morning to go look after my godson (finally spoke to best friend last night!!) but will take my laptop with me so I can still chat!!:hugs:

xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations on becoming a finalist Aster - how exciting!! And great timing with the 2ww. I think the 2ww is the worst part of all with ttc. 

JMC sorry to see AF arrived. Do you wish to join me by using the SMEP this month? https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm I'm getting so fed up with the disappointment of not getting a bfp I'm up for trying anything!! I'm totally gonna have my legs in the air come cd8 to help those little soldiers get to where I want them :rofl:. 

I had a little drinky-poos last night while looking over Sydney harbour last night, so that cheered me up - I was in a stinking mood yesterday 'cos of my AF. We're off flying to Melbourne today so don't know when I'll be able to get back online. 

Good luck girls! xx


----------



## gina8177

Well the :witch: got me 3 days late... got my hopes all up. I've also gotten only :bfn: so this is not my month. :cry:

Nothing exciting here, I had lots of training at work this week and have hardly been home.


----------



## jmc111

Hi girls....sorry i've been out the past few days...I started spotting yesterday morning and I was just completely crushed....crying at work and all....then got AF full blown this afternoon...HORRID cramps again and all....so bad they made me throw up and almost passed out...had to have DH come sit with me so I didn't pass out and hit my head on the bathtub or toilet! Not a good afternoon for me but hopefully much better for you girls!!!

Congrats Aster!!! How exciting!!! I can see why though...I have my bracelet on and it never comes off....DH said who's that from?! And he thought it was amazing when I showed him the package and where it's from....I have gotten many compliments on it also! 

Brit and everyone else...thanks for checking on me and watching my chart....it was such a disappointment when it started to drop...just crushed but i'm better now and ready to move on to this cycle!!! Not to discourage at all Brit but we actually followed SMEP plan this last cycle and it didn't work but definitely will keep trying it this cycle with you!!! It really does make sense!!! I'm with ya hun!!! 

Gina, im sorry hun...im right there with ya....sigh....what a tough couple days....lets give this next cycle a good go for it again ok!!!

How is everyone?! Anyone getting close?!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies!! 
Huge hugs for JMC and gina...:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry that evil witchie came but got everything crossed for the next cycle.. :dust:

Miss ya Brit!!:flower: but will definately join you on that plan if I'm not successful this month. 
Got some wierd crampy pains like AF but asI am only 4/5 dpo I think it is probably in my head!! Am pretty knackered from looking after my godson as is hardwork going straight intro a toddler! He was awake in the night a bit upset too, but got him back to sleep quite quickly. Am not used to having disturbed sleep though (doesn't sound good though does it!:winkwink:) so a bit sleepy....:yawn:

Am just about to go down to the post office to send my entry special delivery for the judging of the piece in the flesh. So have given it a good luck kiss and will go now!! (will do us good to get some fresh air I think!!) :thumbup:

lol and :hugs: Aster xxxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya :wave:. Well we're over in Melbourne and staying in an apartment with internet access so while hubby's in bed I'm on here :yipee:. This site is terrible really - it's taken my sanity and I can't keep away! 

Blimey Aster - looking after a toddler isn't easy, no wonder you're shattered! I find it hard when my nephew comes over for just a couple of hours!!! :rofl: I have my FX for you this month. Bring on all those symptoms!!! 

So this morning I thought I'd try looking for my cp. I've never been able to find it before :dohh: but this morning I did, although I must admit it was quite difficult!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:sulk: Boo-hoo, where is everybody? :shrug: Waiting to begin the bd marathon? 

Well, I'm starting my opks again tomorrow and I'm hoping that this month I'll see a + on those damn things. I've only ever got a + on the CB digital smiley face opks. I can still hope and if not, I've got the eyes of my DH to double check the lines but the bding has already begun for me. I'm making sure that I have plenty of :spermy: ready there waiting for when ovulation occurs. 

I don't know when I'll be able to come online again 'cos we're off to Ayres Rock tomorrow and not sure if we'll have internet access. So until then good luck girls! Happy bding Gina and JMC. Aster & K any updates?


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies!! Sorry for not being in touch so much but 2 year olds are so flipping energetic!!!
I am not really having loads of symptoms but then I am so tired out from looking after a toddler for a week, i have barely had time to breathe!! 

I was quite weepy today though and nearly burst into tears in the middle of the soft play centre today! :roll: Which means that AF is probably round the corner... (am guessing about 4/5 days away:cry:) 

Apart from that don't really feel any different which makes me think that this isnt my month... :cry::cry:

But in order to cheer me up I am now watching the film, ''knocked up'' that seems to be cheering me up!!! 

Love and :dust:to all you girlies. xxxxx


----------



## Aster

BFN for me this morning....:cry::cry: so just got to wait for witchie now...:cry:

Didn't win my comp on saturday but had a lovely day and got to meet up with some great friends and got a finalists goodiy bag!:happydance:

I have the 2 ww but I hate the wait for the witchie more....:growlmad:

So looks like i will be joining you guys in your mission this next month!

Hows all you girlies??:hugs::hugs:

A xxx


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hey girls!

Sorry I haven't been in touch, I had a really really bad week last week and didn't have the energy to post anything.

The AF turned up the day I thought, so that was OK. 

Today is CD 16 and 4 DPO (I got a positive Clearblue OPK last Thursday CD 12) and I have a question for you girlies, I noticed that I have a few spots on my face that came up during the weekend which never happens unless the AF is due (and I normally get one the most, today I have 3). As well as that my DH was commenting today and yesterday that I am behaving very touchy, like if the AF was due the next few days (and trust me, he is very good and foreseeing this) and I had to kept saying that it is not due until end of next week. On top of that I went to the toilet for a pee about 20 min ago and the largest amount of EWCM (clear) appear on the toilet paper ( I didn't get such an amount last week). Now I have this "wet" feeling and I am curious to know what is going on.

The BD was as follows:

CD 11 - BD
CD 12 - Positive OPK, no BD
CD 13 - No BD 
CD 14 - BD 
CD 15 - BD
CD 16 (today) - EWCM and spots

By looking at that, I very much doubt that I will have a BPF this month, but it is quite unusual that I got these funny "symptoms". Can any of you give me some advice?

Aster, Im sorry to hear about not winning the competition, for me you are a winner, I adore the bracelet, I wear it everyday! xx

I hope you are all well..

xx


----------



## gina8177

Aster - sorry to hear about your bfn...

Bumble - your bding looks alright, it only takes once! :)

Not much new here, going to start OPKing again tomorrow.


----------



## BeccaGrace

Would you girls mind if I joined you, too? Just got AF yesterday after 1st cycle TTC. Am extremely disappointed, even though I knew my chances were slim. Oh well, will be OV again around the 18th.. so here's hoping. Also, lots of luck to you all! It's nice to know that you're not the only one!

I have not tried the OPK yet, but I think if we don't see a BFP this month, I will start. In the meantime, we are giving mother nature a chance, albeit a short one!


----------



## Aster

Hi becca! Welcome! :hugs: I am in nearly the same boat as you! I am waiting for AF which is nearly 3 days late now! Grrr! Got a bfn on Monday and just want this cycle to be over to start my cycle 3! Third time lucky! I don't use opk at the moment but think I will this month so I absolutely know when and if I ov. Where do you live? 
Lots of hugs, 
Aster xxx


----------



## gina8177

Hi Becca! I used OPKs on cycle 2 of TTC and found out I O a few days later than predicted! So I plan to use them from now on. I'm currently CD 13 and it should be BD time any day... but me and the DH are both sick as dogs... could make this interesting.

Good luck!


----------



## Aster

Well I finally got :witch: on saturday and it was a blessed relief!!! 
Looking forward to a new cycle now but think I am going to take a more chilled out approach as it is going to drive me totally insane if I obsess over it!
Am also looking for a new job now (I only work part time at the mo and need to make some more money by going full time) so fingers crossed for that too! :thumbup:

How are all the rest of you girlies getting on? All has been quiet lately... maybe you all need some more hugs!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

there ya go!! :winkwink:
Ast xxx


----------



## jmc111

Hello everyone....I'm sorry that i've been absent for a couple weeks now....had some tough and very busy weeks lately...My sister had her 3rd baby on Friday and I actually O'd yesterday - CD16! So being on my 2nd round of clomid at 100mg instead of 50mg brought it 3 days earlier than last cycle! We have been BD'n everyday since Wednesday so we should have it covered if this is supposed to be my cycle!

I have missed you girls...hope everyone is well!


----------



## gina8177

I'm doing well... but it's CD18 and I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet and I"ve been testing since CD 12. Last month I got my smileys on CD 16... so we'll have to see what happens. 

We've been doing good on the BD front but I'm not feeling very optimistic about this month.


----------



## gina8177

I'm doing well... but it's CD18 and I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet and I"ve been testing since CD 12. Last month I got my smileys on CD 16... so we'll have to see what happens. 

We've been doing good on the BD front but I'm not feeling very optimistic about this month.


----------



## XKLFX

hello ladies
this is going to be the last post from me for a while.
i have been officially diagnosed with pcos so i am going to be concentrating on sorting that out getting my cycles sorted!!! only found out today and its my bday tomoz! happy birthday eh!!!!!
well im lucky with the fact the only symptom i have is the absent periods rather than fat and hairy lol!!!!!
i wish you all the very best and baby dust! and thanks all of you for being such support :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aster

Awww good luck K, and pop back in when you are sorted! Still sending you masses of :dust: as my gorgeous godson was concieved by my best friend with PCOS when she was told it would be really hard!!! 
Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Bumble-bee

OMG girls guess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1368.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gina8177

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so excited for you!!! Hopefully this will be the start of a very very good trend!!!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Thanks so much Gina!! 

I can't believe it, I am in shock!!! It was completely unexpected, because I wasn't feeling anything unusual the last couple of weeks (and I mean no symptoms at all!), only because I got AF like cramps on Friday but nothing happened, I decided to buy a pregnancy test and did it first thing on Saturday (bought an Asda one just in case it was negative, so the money wasted wouldn't have been that bad lol). Once the results came up my DH and I were speechless and did the second one in the box, which came back the same way. Finally, I went to buy an "official" one in Boots (the CB digital one) and it said bright and clear "pregnant 2-3". :happydance::happydance:

Like you said, I really hope this is just the start, and hopefully we will all have BFP in no time! xx


----------



## Aster

Oh my god!!!!! 
congratulations!!!!!

I am sooooo happy for you honey!!!! How exciting!!!!:happydance:
I have been away from here for a few days and nearly fell off my chair, when I read that!! Yay! So happy for you and fingers crossed your luck and dust spreads to us all!!! :hugs::hugs:

I am being a bit more chilled this month as I got a bit obessive last month and it just isn't good for me so trying a very chilled out method of 'as an when' we feel like it. Also I am looking for a full time job at the moment (I want some more fun money as i only work part time) as I think this will give hubby and I more romance back. (Its hard when you live and work together to keep that sexy spark alive, I love him to bits but don't want to get complacent! :wink:) 
So subsequently, I think we will have to see what happens rather than plan it all out. I wasn't sure if we should wait and resume trying in a few months but C said he didn't see the point and if I went back on the pill it will muck it all up again anyway! :wacko:

Anyhoo, am waiting to hear this week about 4 applications I put in so fingers crossed for those!! :pray:

Hows everyone else getting on? It must be nearly test time?! I am about 3 weeks behind everyone I think but still need the gossip!!!!

love and :hugs:

Aster xxxx


----------



## gina8177

Bumble - that is totally awesome that it was almost like a suprise present! :) 

Aster - I totally almost fell off my chair at work when I read Bumble's post as well! I hear you on the obsessed part... me and my DH decided that we are going to not focus on the baby making quite as much so that it will be more fun. It's exciting that you are getting a new job... and extra spending money is always a plus! Finger's crossed that you get good job news and baby news soon! As for me I didn't get any + OPKs this month which was strange so hopefully I just missed it testing wise. I'm CD26 right now and normally have 29 day cycles... so I did my first POAS this morning and got a BFN... silly me testing so early. I'm hoping this will be our month, my boobs are so huge and swollen it's ridiculous... although the DH is super happy about that part. :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

CONGRATULATIONS BB :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:. That's fabulous news!

Well I have returned from my travels and am pleased to be back home (actually I'm hoping that we stay home for a bit, I'm a bit fed up with packing/unpacking my suitcase for the moment). AND obviously I'm pleased to be back here with you gals. 

I'm off today to the drs for a lovely internal examination and swab. I've been spotting a bit too much I think, so am going to have that investigated. The nurse that I saw yesterday did say that it could be nothing to worry about and even down to a water infection. 

Gina BTW on the opks, I used a whole load of opks this month and never even got close to a positive. I'm defo not gonna bother with them again.


----------



## jmc111

Hi girls!!! So sorry i've been away again....i have been very busy but also trying to relax and not obsess as much this cycle....WoW!!! Congrats to BB and the other's with a BFP!!!! How is everyone else doing?! I got a call from my Dr on Tuesday and he said my progesterone was really good (25.3) and then said he actually thinks i might be prego!! He said to come in for a quant serum HCG blood test so I went in that day and i should hear back today! I think that might have been too soon but he said it wasn't....I was only 9DPO on tuesday...I'll be sooo upset with him if he got my hopes up!!!


----------



## gina8177

Good luck JMC!!!


----------



## jmc111

Thanks a ton Gina! Hopefully i'll have good news soon...I still haven't heard back yet from the doctor! How is everyone else?! I'm excited to hear from yougirls


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh yes, good luck JMC :dust:. When do you get to hear from the dr? Make sure you keep us posted. 

I have absolutely no exciting news of my own... Just waiting for AF to finally hit, although if she's gonna come I hope she comes tomorrow so at least I can have a drink or two.


----------



## jmc111

hello girls....ok so im SOOOO MAD at my Dr. He calls me yesterday afternoon and says "Unfortunatley you're not pregnant but your progesterone is right where we want it so we'll keep the clomid at this dose"...Like it was no big deal!? He gets my hopes up then makes me wait two days and then crushes them right down without even another though...needless to say I was a mess yesterday and so upset. But now i'm wondering (and I asked him this before i even went in for a blood test but he blew the question off like most of my questions...) if it was too early for even a blood test?? I had it on 9 dpo?? My temperature rose again today and last cycle it was going down by now as AF should be due tomorrow or around there....Anyone have any thoughts or know anything bout that being too early for a blood test even?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Damn Drs!!!! What a terrible thing. I don't rightly know if a blood test would be too early but your chart does look optimistic so here's hoping those temps stay high. I would say don't count yourself out yet and maybe if AF hasn't arrived by cd14/16 then test again then.


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Brit...I sure hope so....But then I think why wouldnt the dumb Dr have said "it might have been too early for a blood test so lets wait and see"....Ugh. Thanks for the support though Brit! How are you doing? Good to have you back!!!


----------



## gina8177

I think it was early for a blood test... have you poas yet?

No good news here for me... AF got me this morning. This time I was absolutely crushed, I was sure this would be my month. My boobs were crazy swollen (I have a very happy hubby), I was tired, hungry, had some heartburn and my hair it acting completely different... but I was wrong. I was close to crying this morning and cannot beleive how down I am.

I know it's silly, there are many people who have been trying for way longer than me. It makes me feel a little selfish for being upset.

I decided to start temping now, just so I can confirm whether or not I ovulate. My hubby is super sweet... as I am expected to ovulate always around the weekend he said we should try going away for that weekend. :)


----------



## jmc111

Thanks Gina!!! I need some hope haha....I peed on a stick the day after he got my hopes up...10DPO and BFN....ugh I thought maybe that was too early but maybe i'm just reaching here...We will see what the weekend brings! 

Ohhhh Gina i'm soooo sorry hun. I totally understand how you're feeling and I wish I could help you....And no need to feel selfish....It is different for everyone but somehow the same....We all understand.

I personally love temping and it makes me double reasured that i ovulated and also I can tell when i'll be getting AF then too or when she's around the corner at least....Use FF....it's hard to get used to at first but then it's the best tool ever!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

AF got me today so I'm now onto cycle no 7 - bummer - but I'm not too down about it - well not now anyway. I've actually got exciting news about not being pregnant!!! 

The good thing about getting AF this month is that I can go ahead and have laser eye surgery done next Saturday!!! I still can't believe that I've plucked up the courage to get it done. I only phoned up on Friday for a consultation and luckily they had a cancellation appt yesterday, which I went to and they could fit me to get the treatment done as quickly as next weekend! I'm in total shock but need to go for it while I'm feeling brave.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

JMC just had a look at your chart. Sorry to see that temp has taken the plunge. I know all too well how disheartening it is when you wake up and take your temp just to see that it's low. But I agree with you about FF. I love the site, albeit I see that diving temp but at least it prepares you for AF.


----------



## gina8177

Brit - good luck with your laser eye surgery!!! I had it done 3 years ago now and LOVE it! Are you having PRK or lasik? I have thin corneas so I had PRK.

You guys are going to laugh at how ridiculous I am. So you know how I though AF came last Friday... I use the diva cup so I only check it twice a day. Friday night I go to change it and no AF. I'm on CD 31 and normally have a 29 day cycle but last month was 31 days. So far no AF today but I'm still testing BFN... it's been a little bit of an emotional roller coaster here. I'll keep you all up to date.

Boy do I feel silly. :)


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girls!

I am so sorry I haven't been around my head is all over the place and haven't really had a chance to post anything here..

Thank you so much for your nice messages, I am so happy!! I really hope that you all get your BFPs very soon, I am going to send you lots of :dust: and will cross my fingers for you all!!

So far I have no symptoms, I had period like cramps for a couple of days last week and my boobs were a bit sensitive, and now it all has stopped. I do feel a bit more tired, and need to go to for a wee a few more times, but that's about it.. At first I thought I should worry about it, but I read that not having symptoms is not a bad thing, and I suppose it is still early days.

I will be coming back to the thread to check how you girls are getting on, and please please please, as soon as you get your BFP, let me know!!

Thanks very much for your nice comments over the last few weeks, here is a big hug and a kiss for each one of you!!:hugs::hugs2::hugs::hugs2:

xx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

gina8177 said:


> Brit - good luck with your laser eye surgery!!! I had it done 3 years ago now and LOVE it! Are you having PRK or lasik? I have thin corneas so I had PRK.

I've got thick corneas so I'm able to have the laser incision and this should mean a quicker recovery time. I presume this is called Lasik??? Can't wait though...


----------



## BritAcrossSea

BB - glad to hear that everything's going good and defo make sure you stick around.


----------



## Aster

ooo Brit you are soooo brave! how fab for you! Good luck! 

I had some good and bad news.... good news is that I got an interview for one of the jobs I applied for!! Which I am really pleased about! :happydance:

Bad news is that I am taking a break from TTC. :cry: 
I just have too much going on right now and feel like i have to find a full time job and settle in that before i go rushing off on maternity leave! Also would like to have a good nest egg (we could afford it but I want really nice stuff!!!:coolio:) for when we grow our family. I am only 26 so I still have a few years before I am 30 which is when i definately wanted to have kids by. 
So thats the story really, I tend to get a bit obsessive and want everything right NOW! But really it was talking honestly to my sister about it (she didn't know before) that made me have a little re think. 

So this is not goodbye but, see ya later! I will still be on here although maybe more in the WTT section but want regular updates from you girlies so I know all the gossip!!!!!:thumbup:

Love and hugs and so much dust for you all. :friends: 
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Aster xxx


----------



## gina8177

Aster - congrats on the new job!!! I'm going to miss you and I completely understand wanting to wait until you feel that you can provide in a manner that makes you comfortable. Me and the DH felt the same way which is a large part of why we waited!

Brit - that sounds like Lasik to me, so exciting!!! You will love being able to see!

As for me I am now 4 days late but am still getting BFNs. I've been temping since Sat and have been going up in temp every day. I'm really hoping this is it! My boobs are swollen, nipples sore (almost tore of my DHs head when he touched them in bed last night), there's a metallic taste in my mouth, I'm hungry and pretty tired! So here's hoping!


----------



## Aster

Ooo metallic taste is a really good sign hon!!!!! Got everything crossed for you!! xxxxxx
(And don't worry, you wont get rid of me that easily... I am sure i will be hanging around!!) :wink: 

lol xxxx


----------



## gina8177

Glad to hear you'll still be around!

I am being so silly! My dr. can't fit me in to get me a blood rec and my appt isn't until next week. I am actually considering visiting the walk in clinic in my work building just so I can have them order a blood test! lol!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oh Aster you will be missed but you make sure you pop back :friends:. Good luck on the new job though. 

Gina I don't think you're being silly. There's nothing worse than waiting to find out - you've done your tww!!


----------



## gina8177

:) I totally did it! Had the nicest doc at the walk in clinic too! He gave me the blood rec although he also told me not to hold my breath, lol! So I'm going to go tomorrow to have blood taken.

Brit - when is your eye surgery?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

It's this Saturday! :yipee:. GL with your results, when will you hear?


----------



## Aster

oooo how exciting!! Can't wait to hear your news! 

Interview for job isn't until the 9th so got my own 2WW.... :roll: 

lolxxxx


----------



## gina8177

Brit - GL with the eye surgery... the first couple of days can be rough but it is so worth it (although lasik is supposed to be a way easier recovery than prk, which is awsome!)

Aster - just can't get rid of those TWW! lol! 

I'm going to go this afternoon to the lab so I probably won't hear anything till early next week... :( Got another BFN this morning as well... it's offically way worse on a digital test because you can't even stare and try to find lines! lol!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Gina do you have any pee left? :rofl: I know I shouldn't giggle but you must be broke with all those tests you're buying. But on a serious note I can understand how frustrating it must be but at least you've got hope (and high temps :winkwink:).


----------



## gina8177

BritAcrossSea said:


> Gina do you have any pee left? :rofl: I know I shouldn't giggle but you must be broke with all those tests you're buying. But on a serious note I can understand how frustrating it must be but at least you've got hope (and high temps :winkwink:).

lol... I totally started laughing at my desk. I am so spending way too much on tests, it's so ridiculous. I told the DH that if AF comes and we are on to another month I am ordering cheapy tests off the internet from now on. And I promised him I'd try to test less often. :thumbup:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I don't blame you. That's exactly what I done a couple of months ago 'cos I get a weird satisfaction of poas, even if they are always bfns. I think it controls the craziness/frustration of the 2ww. So keep on peeing :haha:.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OK so Gina, what on earth is going on? I can't believe that you haven't poas anymore AND your temps are still high????? I have a sneaky feeling that I'm gonna be the only one left here. Mind you, it's been days and I'm starting to feel like I'm talking to myself anyway - that's it, TTC has officially made me :wacko:!!


----------



## gina8177

I have no clue what is going on... my temp was much higher today (although I only started temping so I don't have much to compare it to). I am now over a week due and still have absolutely no line. I have a dr appt on Wed but I might loose my mind.

And no worries we won't leave you alone no matter what! :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!! Has my eye surgery really been good or am I seeing things???? Gina - are you leaving me on my own, as I'm sure there's a bfp there!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## gina8177

Omg omg, on my cell but got a bfp this morning. Will post details later!


----------



## gina8177

Congrats Brit on the eye surgery!!! Are you loving it yet!

I totally thought I was out this month on Tuesday, cried and everything, because I received the results from my bloods last wed and they were negative. Yesterday I was at the dr and she didn't want to give me the adjuvanted h1n1 just in case so we decided to wait.

So I decided to test this morning. I took the test and glanced over and it was a strong BFP on a FRER, I couldn't believe it!!! Told the DH right away! I proceeded to do another FRER at lunch and a CB digital when I got home, all positive!!! I am still in shock and so darn happy!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey that's amazing. Congratulations and hope you have a wonderfully sticky bean and H&H 9 months! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Aster

Wow!!!! Huge congrats Gina!! I pop back in and all to this fab news!!:hugs:

Don't worry Brit, you aren't on your own and I just know this is your cycle. :kiss: 

As for me... well I have had a crazy week!!! Talk about all change!! I have decided to not go back on the pill so will be more of a NTNP than TTC I think as have a bit of a major shake up at work. Will bore you with the short version.. hope your sitting comfortably...:coffee:

As well as the brewery the original family business is printing and Chris' (hubby) grandfather set up a magazine for insurance brokers 60 years ago (next year) and printed it. The printworks has since shut down but the mag lived on even after grandfathers death 6 years ago. A woman was employed about then to sell advertising for the mag and generally pull it all together. 

It is only a small team and it is really only her and a typesetter who has worked with us for 25 years! So anyway, the team of 2 (who are pretty poop but as we are trying not to make people redundant at the mo) annuonced last friday that they are going to set up another insurance mag with our ex editor (who was fired about 6 months ago) This in itself is fine, good luck to them in this ridiculous climate it would never get off the ground or be a threat to us. 
However, it transpired on monday (after I had a sneaking suspicion about her behaviour - she is obviously a bit thick) that she has been emailing and contacting all our loyal advertisers and customers saying that we have gone bust and that Nov is the last issue, that she is now starting a new mag and that they can transfer their ads to the new magazine!! 
It seems really silly but this is my family and incidents like that bring down big companies let alone family run ones. It just made me so angry and upset that she is sitting with me in the very office that used to be chris' grandad trying to destroy 60 years hard work. 
Anyway, its over now and it has gone in our favour as the solicitor will deal with it now and having contacted all the advertisers they are desperate not to be seen as having been involved in any way with her and have shown their loyalty by booking loads of extra advertising. 

It is such a relief to have her out of here and has brought us together as a united front. On a plus side we already have a person to fill her shoes that interviewed for the brewery sales job who seems fab and she is going to start next week. And I will now work full time until the new year helping her and the new brewery sales guy with all the office stuff. It has all worked out well really but there were alot of tears and sleepless nights. 

So consequently I have put job hunting on hold as I am needed here and will now go full time doing all the accounts and payroll (and keeping an eye on the newbies!) and in the mean time I will be letting nature do its bit in the TTC stakes! 

Sorry its a bit of an essay!! Loves to all nice to back on the wagon (sort of) :hugs::hugs:

Ast xxx


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Blimey, people in business can be cruel. It's a good job she's not around now. Glad to hear you're ntnp - I think that must be easier to take than going back to wtt, especially with not going back on the pill - that thing messes the system up so much!

I am grateful of your pma for me this month. The only thing is, is that my DH is back off to America on Sunday but this time I'm staying put (there's nobody who's able to look after our little dog). So I have my FX that I ovulate either just before or very soon after he goes so at least we have a chance to catch that egg! I have noticed EWCM so :thumbup: we're on the right track.


----------



## gina8177

I cannot believe how terrible she is being, that is so aweful. I like to believe that karma comes around to get folks like that! It's exciting that you've decided to NTNP, I think it will be way less stressful.

Sending lots of baby dust to the both of you!


----------



## Aster

Soooo :witch: came on sunday so at least i know now where I am in my cycle... am going to have to give up drinking i think...:cry: as its not good for me and seem to be putting on a bit of weight :roll: so got to shift that half a stone before :baby: otherwise I never will!!! 
Boring! Going to hopefully finish a beadwork project that I have been working on later so will post a pic if you are interested? 

Aster xx

(p.s had a thought, feel free to befriend me on FB if you want I am aster sadler - yeah original username eh! - and obviously no TTC is discussed, but makes it easier to chat. lol xxxx)


----------



## gina8177

I hope that this is your month Aster!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!

Drinking makes me put on weight too, I wanted to loose 5 lbs before I got pregnant and ended up putting on 5 lbs instead due to various events where I indulged! I already miss my booze but guess I have to get used to it, lol!

I would love to see your beadwork project and I added you as a facebook friend!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hey Gina, how are you feeling? Got any pg symptoms? 

Aster sorry about the :witch:. I know you're ntnp but I can imagine that doesn't make it any easier if AF arrives. As for giving up the alcohol, you're a stronger person than I am. I give it up for the 2ww but up until then I do indulge in a few glasses - especially during AF.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Oooh forgot to say, I'm probably the only person that isn't on FB!!??!!! :shock:


----------



## gina8177

Hi Brit!!! How are your eyes feeling? Are you loving being able to see!

I haven't had morning sickness but my breasts are swollen, hard and SORE (but the DH loves them, lol), I've had heartburn, a racing heart, I'm tired, kinda moody, my relationship with food has gone weird (which is strange for me as I love food), my tummy feels all strange and bloated, I have cramping off & on, I'm super "windy" and I'm a total scatter brain!

I am so paranoid that something is wrong though, I just can't help it. I wanted to go for an early scan but they wouldn't book me until I was 10 weeks so I'm trying to find somewhere to get a private scan before that. I just need some piece of mind that all is ok.


----------



## Aster

Really!!!!??? Nah just kidding.. hubby HATES it and won't go near it! I am on Msn messenger too if you go on that at all? BnB isn't so user friendly on my blackberry so is easier to chat on another probgramme! 
I feel sooooo much better now you said that, think thats a good plan! :winkwink: Don't think i could cope giving up all together.... :wine::drunk: Well not til I have to anyway!! :winkwink:

Love and :dust: chica. xxxx


----------



## gina8177

Funny thing, the month that I got my BFP was the month that I relaxed and let my self indulge during my TWW. I talked to my dr before and she said not to worry about it! So I would relax and enjoy yourself! I think that everytime we deprive ourselves in the TWW it just stresses us out!

The only thing I felt bad about was that I drank at 11 days late when I got my negative bloods because at that point I thought I didn't ovulate and wasn't pregnant, then two days later I found out I was and felt guilty!


----------



## gina8177

I just wanted to pop in and see how you guys are doing!


----------



## Bumble-bee

Hello girls!

How are you all?? Sorry I haven't been around, I have been busy at work and can't get a chance to check the forum.

OMG Gina congratulations hun!! I am so happy for you!! How are you feeling?

I am doing ok, morning sickness has been hitting me pretty bad for the last 6 weeks, day and night. But then I had a scan last Wednesday and saw the wee baby bouncing and moving its legs and arms, and it is all well worth it!

I hope you are all keeping well..

Lots of love,

M x


----------



## gina8177

Bumble - that is so exciting that you got to see your baby moving around! I can't wait for my NT scan when baby looks like more than a peanut!

I'm feeling pretty crappy, absolutely exhausted with tons of nausea (among a zillion other things). Fortunately no puking which is nice cause I'm sure I'd be more drained and honestly barely make it through a work day. I have days where I accomplish nothing which is not good as right now my work is hounding us over our utilization!

I had a scan last Thursday and saw our bean's heart beating, which was amazing!

We should be bump buddies! 

Sending lots of baby dust to the rest of you!!! I hope you get your BFPs soon and that we can all be bump buddies!!!


----------

